# Clomid Girls Part 54......



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

New home
Happy Chatting 


xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

have made this topic sticky so you can find it , hope this helps 

xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks Olive!  We usually get to page 2 on a weekend!

Hope you lovely ladies are OK I am having a very lazy sunday and am still in my PJ's   Think you passed the coldsores on to me too have a massive one and DH won't kiss me  

Hugs to you all


Sarah


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi girlies how are you all, i have been really busy as well.

Sarah cycle bud did you get blood results? hope you enjoyed your lasy sunday and your day off tomorrow you lucky girl, never mind nearly christmas hols  then i am away on holiday cant wait  my rabbit keeps trying to eat tree as well and pressies i have wrapped under it. She also chewed through the wire of my fav christmas lights  but i managed to get a connector and fix the wires. Good jobs lights were off at the time or she would have been fried bunny 

hi olive how are you honey?

Minxy could def be spotting hon if its early, how are you now? good luck 

hi kerry b hope you are well.

flower hope clomid works for you honey

Annie f thats so weird i have an appointment with a homeopathic doc on thur morn to see if he can help me, what are they doing for you hon?

sallystar how are you? i have been getting reflexology a year now and is very relaxing although have not had a bfp, it is always sore when she wroks ovaries and uterus though. 

hey jaffa i am the queen of spots at the mo, hope you are feeling better hon, clomid can make you feel like that.

niki mouse sorry you got a bfn honey, hopefully you just tested to soon, as the girls say is always hope until af shows, good luck . thanks asking for me, hope you get preg before ivf 

natilie good luck for testing tomorrow honey, fainting and crying may be a good sign, you never know, good luck      

b3ndy how are you honey?

Well i called hospital for blood results on thursday and they said i def ovulated. I am on day 29 today but i normally have long cycles so will wait until at least next sunday to test if af doesnt show, please please stay away. Would be so nice to wait until christmas day to tell dh if i find out is positive, if i could keep quite that long.

I have decided that i am only going to do another 3 months on clomid as if hasnt worked by then it wont. I have booked to see homeopathic guy on thursday morning to see if he can do anything for me and will take whatever he gives me until i get to the top of ivf list if dont get preg before then (waiting list in edinburgh is a year private and 3+ years ivf) have a felling is going to be a long wait . Has anyone else apart from Annie been to a homeopath? do you think i am ?

Will speak soon, take care, 

                        twiggy xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi all

Just a quick post as I think its Nikki_Mouses bday soon but could not remember when   whenever it is Nikki or did I dream it?

Sarah

Twiggy - Hi  hun reckon af will get me later but   to you


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks Sarah.  Yes, my birthday was yesterday.  Nasty gift though...  showed up an hour after guests showed for my party.  So upset just wanted to cry.  Today I am just doubled over with cramps.  It is aweful!  Have tried so many pills but nothing is helping.  I have never had these pains for just a period before.  I see gynae today or tomorrow as she checks to see if ovaries are too enlarged before another go with Clomid.  I am going to ask her about these aweful pains.

Sorry about the me me post.  I will catch up tomorrow maybe.  I just can't focus now. 

Love
Nikki


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Dearest Nikki

So sorry to read that AF has made a visit - and on your birthday as well.  Poor you    Really sorry you're feeling so rotten ... good luck with your gynae appointment and belated happy returns.  

love

Jaff xx


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

So I did not see gynae today... if I take clomid and ov --CD14 would be Saturday before Christmas.  I usually ov CD14-16.  The hospital is not open the weekend or Monday after Christmas so they will not give me clomid   I am so upset and forced to take a month off   I just want a baby!

Sorry for the whine, just an aweful last couple days!

Nikki


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Awww Nikki sorry you are having such a rough time  

to my fellow sagitarian, happy belated birthday  

have you tried a wheat bag, hot water bottle or heat patch on your tummy, sometimes that can really help.

take care xxx

back in a bit girls! xx


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Dear Nikki

Sorry to hear that it's a  no-go this month   It's really disappointing and frustrating when dates don't work out. I'm a bit concerned myself as my clinic is moving premises this weekend, just when my IUI is due, so god knows how they're going to juggle that  

Sorry also that   is proving hard to bear. Keep your tummy nice and warm and look forward to all the fun you're going to have at Christmas   Who needs Clomid over Christmas anyway?  

Love

Jaffa
xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

i'm just going back on it over Christmas after a month's break (how   am I?)....just need af to show...tho feel like it could be any day the way I feel today

the only prob will be I won't be able to have my hcg jab on day 12 as clinic will be shut - so just going to have to hope that the old ovulation is on form this month!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Quiet in here today

Hello everyone

Nikki sorry I missed your bday......hope it was good even if the old bag turned up......





Sarah


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi ladies,
              nikki so sorry honey i hope it works next time.

sarah its not over until witch shows you never know honey, dont loose all hope!

i can speak as have to run am meeting a friend tonight for dinner as dh has got christmas night out so will probably be a late one, i have my 2nd christmas night out tomorrow as well, busy busy,

hi to everyone else, speak soon,

twiggy xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

H girls,

Nikki...So sorry she got you honey. I hope she didn't ruin your birthday too much. Big hugs to you  

Hi everyone else, just packing up so will be back on tomorrow. Going home to get jiggy  
xxx


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Ladies -   so much for all your support.  Sounds funny (and kind a rude) but it is nice to hear I am not the only one suffering with the bad timing.  Sorry for bendy and jaff as may also have scheduling problems   Trying to be more optomistic about taking a month off.  Will be a nice break for me and DH (I am an emotional train wreck when on pills).  

AnnieF -  on positive OPK.  Hope you got it this time.  Ov pains... so sorry hun.  But maybe a really good sign 

Twiggy - Could you really wait to tell DH until Christmas   No way I could - but would be a WONDERFUL Christmas for you both.  Best wishes 

Flowerpot - thanks for the advice.  Do you know what your next tx will be?  Sorry if I missed a post.  Hope it works 

Sarah - do you like your  I love mine   Thanks for the hugs and birthday wishes!

Natasha - how are things?  Did you get a proper bleed?  Hope not  and it was just implantation spots.

Kerry - just saw your post.  Thanks hun.  Grad those  

 Hi Sal and Natalie!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi girls,

Just a quickie, hope you all ok. Getting   about Christmas now!   Love Christmas Day, and I'm cooking again this year! Yippee  

Back later
xxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi ladies

Sorry I've been so [email protected] recently & not done any personals 

Have been busy at work, then early "family" Xmas (not same without my parents though  ) & then this week I've been off sick with fluey cold thing...can't believe how snotty I am...where's it all come from   & only been able to eat soft food/soup cos coldsores all round my mouth & throat so sore...Gareth even offered to mash up my banana for me   although I'm not quite that bad  ...and to top it all AF showed up although thankfully gone again now (unfortunately spotting on Friday was too late for implantation - although AF arrived early I have long luteal phase & AF turned up proper on Friday afternoon  )...so all in all I've been feeling very sorry for myself...all I keep thinking is that at least I'm poorly now & not for Xmas !!!  Will hopefully be back to work tomorrow as I'm sure I'll have a stack of stuff in my "in tray" (or rather people just leaving things all over my desk in a complete mess !!).

Didn't get much sleep last night as women downstairs has just had her baby so was woken up several times by crying as our bedroom is directly over theirs & Victorian conversion so not a huge amount of soundproofing !! Said to DP this morning that I wouldn't mind sleepless nights if it was our baby & it's made me a bit emotional as can hear baby crying constantly  (sorry, bit selfish of me  )

Gonna get  this weekend...can't wait !!! Don't usually get excited about Xmas but I am this year for some reason...although not on clomid now & having a sort of break until IVF in Jan, I'm actually O'ing around Xmas eve so you never know !!! 

Anyway....

*NikiMouse*...firstly, belated  and also sorry   got you hun   Hope the pain's eased up now.

*Twiggy*...good luck with your test results &  that you get the best christmas pressie ever...I know for sure I wouldn't be able to keep it from my DP for one minute !!! I've not been to a homeopath but have had reflexology, as well as acupuncture & traditional chinese medicine. 

*B3ndy*...hope the clomid doesn't effect your Xmas & that you have a fun festive season  

*Jaffa*...have you managed to sort things out regards your IUI & the hospital move  Hope it all works out ok for you 

*Sarah*...hope the coldsores have healed up & that you're feeling ok  DP won't come near me at moment cos I've got "germs" & "coldsores"...he keeps telling me to go away & not "breathe" on him !! niiice !! 

*Flower*  ...have a fabulous time in Prague & a wonderful birthday   

*Kerry*...I'm getting all   about Xmas too...here's to lots of festive frollicking    

*Sally*...how you doing hun  Things ok "up North" 

*Olive*...long time no "hear"...hope all's ok 

*Annie*...hope you ok & good luck 

 to everyone else I've forgotten (sorry  )

Take care & good luck to all 


Natasha


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi girls,
        well i got home at 1am this morning and had to get up at 5am for work, dh wasnt too drunk he had been well warned not to kill the little swimmers and if i cant drink he should be doing the same  i feel ok just now but have another christmas night out with my work tonight so will prob be shattered later, although am driving so good excuse not to drink 

minxy sorry witch got you honey and cold, hope you are feeling better. at least you are getting ivf quickly. I got put on the list and wont be starting until this time next year and thats private, nhs is 3+ years, is just such a long wait and am in limbo as dont want to take clomid all that time. Decided to take another 3 months worth then stop and just do homepathic stuff until ivf, will see what homeopathic doc says tomorrow. Enjoy christmas and you never know honey it may happen before jan . I am not sure if i would be able to keep from dh either but if it is positive i am going to try as would be such a lovely christmas pressie, fingers crossed.

kerry b how are you honey, i love christmas to, and cant wait to finish for holidays, only another weekish to go, yipee.

nikki are you ok honey? thanks for your fairy dust, just hope it works this time. Good luck for your next cycle honey  


sarah cycle bud hows it going? day 32 how you feeling? i have had sore boobs for last few days but usually get that before af anyway. Also felt a bit sick last night but feel ok today. I read to much into stuff, i have had a couple of we pains but praying is not af on way. I am going to test on sunday if af hasnt come by then, when you testing? i have to take my wee cousin to a christmas part on sunday so bet af turns up just on time for that and will have to face all the wee kiddies. Good luck for testing 

hi to everyone else have to run lunch break over

twiggy xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya Girls

Just a quickie before I escape home.....

Twiggy - you must be knackered - I am hopeless unless i have at least 8 hours  

Minx - Coldsores have got to the scabby/bleeding stage - not nice    Hope you feel better soon hun  

Nikki - You OK Hun ?  Hows the weather where you are?  Cold?

Jaffa, B3ndy, Kerry et al -   sorry If i have missed anyone but I am not quite with it today


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

good to hear you are excited for Christmas.  I also am.  DH and I love our new home and it's decorated so nicely only wish could be with some family for the holiday.

Thanks for asking about me.  I really think I am okay with taking a break for Dec.  IF I ov on my own without the clomid (really don't think that I will but never know) I would ov over the Xmas weekend.  DH and I will be awful busy   .  He said he will stand me on my head for an hour after (because of the low motility he thinks it will help)

Natasha  awe hun.  So sorry AF showed and a new baby downstairs  That would be hard.  Chin up hun.  Being around babies is contagious maybe your body will want to have one too.  Hopefully I will ov naturally too over the holiday.    for us both!

Twiggy - glad you are not giving up, but good to give your body a break.  Hopefully these next 3 months will work!

Sara - real cold here.  Today all schools were cancelled because we received 8 inches (20 cm) of snow!  Hope it is wintery where you are.

Bendy, jaff and flower... how are you?  The water bottle helped... thanks for the advice!

Sara and twiggy   hope you get the BEST Christmas gift!

 to all the other clomid chicks.

-Nikki


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

girls have posted elsewhere but am leaving work now cos i am too dizzy to work

got a BFP today still dont believe it will re-test tonight and tomorrow (already done 4 tests - 3 pos and 1 neg)

See you later


Sarah


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

Sarah WAY TO GO!!! I am so happy for you!

I am sure you are  Very excited for  I am sure!

Please take care... stay stress free... enjoy your preggy belly

  ​


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks Nikki

Now I know all the girls took the p*ss out of me when I did my fertility chant last full moon but girls give it go.......

break and egg in a saucer and surroundwithgreen leaves sprinkle with salt and recite this chant

I will have a baby, the goddess of fertility will bless me soon, before the waning of the moon

in the evening leave the saucer in the garden (or window sill if you live in a flat!)

Take care

Sarah


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

when is the next full moon


----------



## Annie F (Dec 18, 2004)

Congratulations Sarah!!
Twiggy I have been to my homeopath for 2 months now and certainly feel my energy levels are better not so sleepy in the afternoons - she can't promise anything but I feel I am doing something positive. I have just been on clomid this month after a good 8 month break she wants me to stop clomid for a bit to"clear" my system I only have a few goes left on clomid so I'll follow her advice for a bit and see if I ovulate naturally. Fingers crossed! 
Anne-Marie
xx


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Bloomin' 'eck, Sarah, terrific news       Have posted a lovely smiley montage for you on the other thread! So happy for you   

Blimey, I'm away for two days and there's all this excitement!

B3ndy: has   definitely come? Hope not  , and if she has, she needs a good kicking  

Sal: how you feeling in your nether regions today? Hope the colposcopy went okay     

Minxy: hope you're healing and that your scabs are on the mend  

Kerry: hope you had a very raunchy night, what with an evening in the company of ladies' man Rod Stewart and then a night of passion in a swanky hotel. Go girl!!!      

Nikki: you get shagging for England .... Clomid or no Clomid  

Twiggy: good luck for the next few days      

Had a scan yesterday and there are three follies in evidence, though 2 are on the left side, which is where I've got the blockage .... marvellous. My unit is moving and I don't know where my scan on Saturday will be carried out, let alone when or where they're going to give me my basting.   Things a bit in the air, really.

Spent yesterday with a friend with a newborn baby ... i was very brave, though it wasn't easy    Also had coffee with a fellow TTC-er and today met a colleague who also has fertility problems, so it was quite nice talking to her. CD11 for me now, so gotta get some rumpy pumpy in tonight  

Love to you all,

Jaff xxx


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

Anne-Marie, hope the homeopath works for you.  Relaxation is a huge part of ttc.    Best Wishes

Jaff - you made me LOL and I am at work.  Mate across the hall looked over to see what I was reading   DH is quite excited about the  because with the IUI we always had to wait to get the best  and then after ov I am always really dry and it hurts  .  Also, don't worry that 2 follies are on the blocked tube.  I also have only one tube but the ovary that supported my pregnancy (the corpus ovum or whatever they call it) was the one on the blocked side.  I was shocked because I didn't believe my dr. that is didn't matter what side you ov from   3 follies.

Best be off.  I will try and  tomorrow but may not since Internet at home does not work.  Have a wonderful weekend!
- Nikki


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

No Jaffa - no sign of   still - tiny bit of wierd watery spotting last night - but she's still playing mind games with me. Thing is I'm 3 days late now and don't know what to do? and as for the follies being on the 'blocked' side - I'm sure I read on another thread that eggs can actually 'travel' over to the 'other side' to do their bit! - so not all hope's lost!

Nikki - enjoy the   - this is the bit most dh's like (until we tire them out!!)

Interesting story we're doing at work today......some BMJ study which claims that the longer it takes to conceive naturally, the more likely you are to have a boy.  
They reckon if it takes a woman a year to get pregnant, there's a fifty eight percent chance of having a male child,  and the odds rise as time goes on.....after four years, the chance of a having a boy becomes twice as likely as having a girl!! - so there you go - and lesson for us all today!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks girls

BUT it is early days yet isn't it?  Next full moon is tonight I think although it was near enough full last night?

I am going to try and hang around here until you lot get sick of me and kick me out if thats OK........

Take Care


Sarah


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

we don't mind if you stay hon - once a clomid chick always a clomid chick!!!


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Dear Nikki and B3ndy

Thanks for the encouragement re: the follies. I hope they all get to be big enough. Last month I had 4, but 3 were too dinky and only 1 was big enough to actually ovulate, which is frankly pretty crap for 100mg Clomid. Interested to hear that the blockage might not be such a big problem after all. We live in hope      Read somewhere recently that massaging your ovaries is supposed to be beneficial, but the problem is that I don't know where my ovaries are, so I've been doing some random prodding and rubbing the last few days, in the vain hope it might help.  

Nikki - enjoy making sweet music with your other half   Subjected my poor DH to an onslaught last night. He was a bit cheesed off because I'd stayed up really late doing a massive online grocery shopping order, then clambered into bed and instructed him to wake up and stand to attention!     

And B3ndy ...... what is going on with this sneaky  ? Tell her to back off!!!                  to ya!

Jaff
xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Jaffa

Thought I would just mention I had a crystal healing and my cousin recommended I massage geranium oil on my tummy (where you get ov pains) and she gave me some orange crystals (can't remember the name - will let you know when I remember) and told me to lie down with the crystals on my ovary area.  

I would try anything !!!    

carnelian is the name of the crystal


----------



## luna (Oct 25, 2005)

hi sarah, sorry if am butting in here but many many congratulations!!   I was wondering if your DH took anything to help with the motility prob? I am in the same boat - sporadic ovulation, DH low motility..so truly heartwarming to hear your good news! I took clomid this month for the first time (after much deliberating due to side effect worries) and DH taking some supps/acupuncture. Thanks!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

luna

course you are not butting in hun.......DH took Zinc, Vit E and his usual multi vits although I did make him keep his doo dahs cool just before BMS     We also used pre-seed lube, not that I needed it for CM but someone told me it might help the little   on their way......

Good luck hun      

Sarah


----------



## luna (Oct 25, 2005)

many thanks, may as well give this a shot too, have a lovely weekend...
xx


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi Sarah,
Yippeeeee the  didnt arrive but a  . I am so so so happy for you.
I hope everything comtinues to go well.   
It gives us clomid girlies some hope.
Was this the first lot of clomid you were on. Such a lovely thought no more of those .
Have a fantastic Christmas and please keep us updated. 
Have loved reading about your progress so far.
No more knicker watch for you.
tAKE CARE.
Gossips


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi chicks,

Just a quickie as I have to go to bed before I pass out. No personals but I am thinking of you all. CD11 and having a very emotional week. Have cried every day - I'm not even taking Clomid this month! Have sore throat too which isn't good.

Anyway, will try and pop on tomorrow between shopping, cleaning, ironing, painting toenails and straightening hair.....it never ends does it!!

Love you all, night night
xxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi girls sorry not been on for a few days been extremely busy,


sarah my wee cycle bud am so happy for you. I tried pre-seed for the first time this month as well good luck for the next 9 months honey, what a lovely christmas pressie. I may try that fertility chant tonight, although so 3 shooting stars this week and made wishes on them all! with no luck i think.


hi kerry b enjoy ironing etc exactly what i am doing today. 

hi gossip 2, luna, how are you 2?

jaffa good luck with follies honey, keep us updated.

b3ndy, niki hope you are both well. 

Wel i am on day 35 today and temp has dropped last couple of days so think af will show today or tomorrow  am so dissapointed  Anyway i went to see a homeopathic doc on thursday and he has given me 4 different things to take daily so will start taking it at start of cycle. When af arrives i have to call hospital to go for scan to see if i have a plyp so that will prob be during the week. I will come back on asap and read all the posts, hope you are all well,
                  twiggy xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi Girls

Quick hello to you all.....

Yes it was my first cycle of clomid    I can't believe how we got lucky I am sure it was my fertility chant....But I know anything could still happen....and I am still testing to make sure as I don't 100% beleive it.

Luna - I forgot to say get DH to eat brazil nuts....mine ate a small bag every day....we are due to get his results for next SA on 30th Jan when we see cons but probably won't need to but I am still interested in how his results differ.

Twiggy -      postitive vibes hun

Gossip, Jaffa, Minxy, Nikki et al  

Catch you later

Sarah


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Hello  

New here, just wanted to say hello and hope to get to know you all.

Kim


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi Twiggy,
Positive vibes coming your way.
Sarah.....brazil nuts are on my shopping list! 
Hi to everybody else. Busy wrapping christmas pressies so only a short message,just wanted to be nosey and see what had happened whilst out shopping!!!
GOSSIPS


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

hi Kim

welcome to FF the clomid girls are so great and will really make you feel at home....good luck with the clomid....how are you finding it?

 to everyone else.....see you tomorrow

Sarah

PS Its nearly Christmas!!!


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Hiya Kim  

Welcome to you ... another North-West girl (there are quite a few of us on here!). Hope you're getting on okay with the Clomid.

Hope to chat more to you,

Jaffa
xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls cant speak long,

sarah how you feeling honey, am so happy for you.

witch got me on sat, i have to go will come on and speak later,


twiggy xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Awww Twiggy

Sorry evil b!tch got ya hunny   

Thinking of you...

Take care
Natasha


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Just a quickie as I really must get on with some work...

For all those ladies, who like me, suffer from the nasty coldsores....went round to Gareths parents for lunch yesterday & she too gets them badly so she recommended these...

L-Lysine supplements (available Holland & Barrett) although if pg then I'd check ok to take.
The other thing is "Melissa" (also known as lemon balm) essential oil from Neals Yard. The Melissa costs around £40 for a small bottle but you only need one or two drops dabbed on...I put a little dab on what remained of my coldsores yesterday lunchtime & this morning they've completely healed up & not even scabby !!! Definitely worth the money...again, do double check ok to use if pg...

Anyway, thought might interest some of you...
Take care
Natasha


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hello again am on lunch now,

minxy thanks honey how are you doing?

Yeh witch got me sat was gutted tried to be brave but then cried in front of my mum, just couldnt keep it in . I was up most of sat night in agony ended up getting up at 4am and watched tv from then, poor dh had to work all weekend felt bad for waking him, even though i tried to be quite. Sunday morning i was really dizzy and was on my own was quite scary thought i was going to pass out. Then in afternoon had to take my wee cousin (whos 4) to a christmas party at least he really enjoyed it and i put a brave face on, he got a racing car from santa. 

Am feeling a wee bit better today, started taking the loopy pills again this morning, am also taking all the herbal potions that homeopathic doc gave me and am trying to concentrate on christmas and my holiday to cheer me up as am really looking forward to these. Hopefully this month will be better as homeopathic stuff and holiday may make us more relaxed and less tired, hopefully. 

Anyway i have to go to hospital tomorrow to get another scan to see if i have a polyp or not, so hopefully will get the all clear and can get on with it.

hi jaffa how are you honey?


sarah hope you and embrie are doing well, keep in touch honey.

gossip 2 thanks for the positive vibes honey, back to you.

welcome kim, have you just started clomid?

kerry b/ luna/ b3ndy, how are you all?

hi to anyone i have missed have to run,


twiggy xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya clomid chicks 

I'm back but having to catch up with work    When are you all finishing for xmas?  I ov'd when we were away but didnt do bms until a few days later, just going with the flow this month without stressing before i start the Metformin next month.

Will try and be back soon, its so busy this time of the year isn't it


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

HI Twiggy,
Sorry the evil  got you,sounds as if your weekend wasn't too good.
Hope your day is getting better.
I know those   nasties are horrid to take but perhaps the new year will sort us out. Mid cycle at the mo so very busy   
Will have blood taken before Christmas to se if I ovulated or not. Feels like it,very bad backache and ovaries feel funny,lets hope so!!
Hi to everyone else and         to Tracyb i am sure you will have a great 9 months ahead of you.
Hi to sARAH,HOPE YOU ARE FEELING WELL AND ARE CONTINUING TO SMILE.
Gossips


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Hello everyone  

Thank you for all your  .

I have had my first cycle of clomid started on the 1st December!!! fingers crossed for the new year, for me and everyone else.

Kim x x x


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Hi again all,

Awwww, Twigz,      sorry you were visited by horrible old AF, and hope you start to feel a lot better on the homeopathic meds.    I'd be interested to see how they help with the   pills.

Hi Gossips, hope you've been enjoying the  . I don't think I have ever felt myself ovulate -- honestly! Not even yesterday when I had my IUI ... had the hcg jab and was desperately looking out for some tell-tale twinge or twang .... nowt  

Flower: welcome back from frosty Prague ... hope you had a wonderful time

And Minxy: thanks for sharing the info re: Melissa. I've taken L-Lysine supplements off and on for many years, and really do have faith in them. I usually take 1000mg, but haven't been doing so since TTC. They really help.

Bye for now!

love

Jaff
xx


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi Jaff hope your iui went okay yesterday.
I can honestly say I never felt myself ovulating before but I must say I am feeling something now,perhaps its not ovulation but something is happening.
Poor DH doesn't know what has hit him,I keep telling him it is only for a few days ...men they don't understand!!!!!!!!
Hope everybody else is okay.
Hi to Kim,did you experience any s/e with your first dose of clomid?
Hi to Mollie hope you are going well.
Gossips


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

bendy - glad to see you are optimistic about the whole blocked tube thing.  I didn't really believe my dr. that the eggs would travel to the open tube... but they really do and did for me 

jaffa - So glad to hear you found a place for the injection and basting.  Hope it works this time  

flower - happy REALLY late birthday.  I was waiting until Friday and spaced that you were going to be gone  .  Hope you had a wonderful  and wish you luck with the met.

gossips - I also feel ov now.  Never did before clomid, but I was not ov'ing either  .  Keep it up... hope you got it this time  .

kerry - hope you are feeling better hun 

 welcome Kim!  Hopefully you are finding some answers, friends and support on this WONDERFUL site!

Twiggy - So sorry AF got you!  Don't worry about crying.  I sob everytime.  DH aunt called and I sobbed to her and she does not even know about ttc 

Natasha - hi hun... how are you?


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

For me...  I sent all my packages over the weekend so my family will get their their Christmas gifts.  Nice to have that done.  DH and I bought a piano as our 'family' gift.  Since both our birthdays are in December we get individual gifts for that but share a BIG Christmas gift.  It is a digital piano but has great learning features and you can download any song and it creates the score for you and teaches you the song.  Very cool!  Almost better than a baby grand... almost.

Taking a break from Clomid because of the timing issue.  Still sad about it... but trying to move on and look to next cycle.  We are trying on our own this cycle    but I am not doing BBT or OPKs which is nice.  

6 days to Christmas   I am taking Thursday and Friday off of work   

Love
-Nikki


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hiya,
          how is everyone today?

i am feeling a wee bit better just concentrating on christmas and holiday. Also just filled out leave sheet at work so am going to finish tonight and dont come back until 16th jan, yipee cant wait but have so much to organise. I went for scan this morning to see if i have a polyp but is to early to tell as lining of womb still hasnt all come away so to go back for another one friday.

i aslo showed them homeopathic stuff and they said it wont do any harm.

i have to run but will be back later for personal.

twiggy xxx


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Hiya Twiggy  , glad to hear that you've picked up a bit. Only a few more days until   now, so that's something nice to look forward to  

Hello Nikki: yes, my (typically useless) clinic had not got around to moving properly by the weekend, so they were able to fit me in at the last minute (phew). Bit disappointed with SA's sample  , but hopefully I had 2 eggs this time. Was interested to see that you said you had success in spite of blocked tubes. When was that, and was that with IUI? By the way, loving the sound of your digital piano!     You can give little concerts for your guests.

Hi again Gossips: good to know that you think you felt ovulation ... I've always been amazed when people tell me they've felt it happening, even with 100mg Clomid I've never had a clue if it's happened or not  

How you doing Kim, FLower and Minxy?

Love

Jaff
xx


----------



## Kitten 41 (Dec 15, 2005)

Hi Clomid Girls,  I have joined your club this month.  I am due to start taking it at the beginning of January so I will have my fingers crossed!!  I love this web site - so full of useful information.  Interested in the next full moon - I will deffo give the chant a go!  

Anything anyone can help me with regarding Clomid would be gratefully appreciated - its all very nerve racking stuff.

Just to end on a light note....  Would you believe I work for a condom manufacturer??  Its true!

Helen


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Kitten / Helen

Ironic you working for a condom manufacturer 

When I first started on the loopy pills  it was suggested I take them at nightime as seems to help ease up on the side effects...I took at bedtime & it did seem to help me. Some women don't suffer any side effects, others may experience more...the common ones are mood swings      as well as hot flushes, spots (niiice !!  ) and also ovulation pains and general aches/pains/twinges whilst ovaries working overtime !

I posted a thread that has been pinned to the top of this board...about top tips on ways to improve things whilst on clomid & general ttc...

Are you taking clomid to trigger ovulation (don't ovulate) or to "boost" (ovulate naturally)  Are you having follicle tracking (scans) or progesterone blood tests to confirm ovulation occurred  I've just completed 6th & final month on clomid (to boost) & plan to move on to private IVF in January....

Anyway, you'll find plenty of support & advice here... 
Take care
Natasha

 to everyone else & I'm really sorry not caught up with personals...keep planning to do them in the evening & then laptop gets hijacked as DP & his best mate have become addicted to Championship Manager (some [email protected] pc football game which means they need laptop AND our main pc at home !!!!)
I promise to catch up with you all soon...I'm doing ok...enjoying getting drunk without worrying too about where I am in my cycle...first time in 2 & half years of trying !!! Will be back being good as soon as into new year, ready to start that IVF !!! Although saying that, I do still know that I'm due to "test" around 6 Jan - day after my birthday !!
 

Natasha


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Good afternoon Everyone

Well come back from dinner to a quite office so thought i'd sneak on here   

Since I've found this forum can't seem to keep away, does help having lovely people around.

Received a text from my friend this morning saying only 5 more sleeps till Christmas!!!!!! How quick has that come.  Really looking forward to it but as we all probably are little sad that I don't have a bundle of my own, if I hadn't m/c in Jan I would  , still got to think postive and think of all the success stories on here.

You girls give me hope and if that is what will pull me though then thank you   Got to think lots of postive  vibes   

And I wishing for a white Christmas for us all....that's me and all you covered in baby dust  

Kim xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya everyone 

I'm so sorry I'm not here supporting you more and doing personals, its just crazy isnt it what with work, nights out and visiting family as well as the shopping etc!!

Just wanted to say welcome to Kim and Kitten  you are in a great place.  We're normally around a bit more to help each other but I think everyone is just so busy at the moment  

Natasha, I'm the same as you, I ov'd last week whilst I was away and just got drunk and didnt bother with BMS, I just wanna chill for xmas

Finishing for xmas thursday lunchtime so I'll be back tomorrow to wish you all a happy xmas!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi girls,

Just a quickie to say    to our lovely newbies. It will be less manic after Xmas and we'll all be back on here every day!

Hope everyone is as excited as me about christmas - even got my turkey......only 10.5kg  

Love you all

xxx

PS.Kim where abouts in Lancashire are you??


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Flower 

I know you've been busy hun ...    but glad you had a great birthday away....  

Although I say I've not been keeping track of my cycles, per day, I do actually know I'm due to ovulate on Thursday...been getting some twinges & lower back ache so know ovulation approaching....I'm wondering how many eggs will pop this month...I know I ovulate naturally anyway but am hoping that the 6mths of clomid in my system will encourage a few more follies to develop this month I'm not taking it...
...we're still having plenty of  but more for "fun" as opposed to "proper" babymaking...but obviously if that happened in process would be an added bonus....although I think it would be a little pickled embie  as I definitely been making up on the drinking front  ...got a lunch with some colleagues tomorrow & then our big company Xmas party on Thursday...free food  & drinks all night (for me & DP as partners always invited  )...would be rude not to partake !!   
And then I'm off work Friday (DP has to go in to work  ) until the new year...yippeeeee. Mad rush last few Xmas pressie buying on Friday followed by even more drinks with friends in the evening  ...and then I plan to chill on Saturday although DP needs to go buy my present(s) - typical man leaves everything till last minute !! 
Put the tree up on Sunday & makes the whole flat smell lovely & Christmassy... 

Anyway, off to a friends for dinner tonight but will catch up properly as soon as I can...

Take care
Natasha


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Kerry

Yep, feeling quite excited for some strange reason...never usually feel like this...last Xmas we couldn't even enjoy Xmas day cos we had to get up at 3am to be up & ready to arrive at airport for 5am on boxing day (went skiing)...we were in bed by 9pm on Xmas day   ... this year we're at Gareths parents for Xmas dinner so no cooking for me (my parents too far away now living in New Zealand  )

Hope your ovens large enough for such a big bird  The first Xmas we had in our flat I cooked so much food for just the 2 of us that it wouldn't all fit in the oven   

Take care
 
Natasha


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Hi Kerry

I'm in sunny   Haslingden  .  Are you from near by?

Well nearly the end of another day, we all go a little giddy with funny christma emails this afternoon    

So office is buzzing with excitement which is great  

Only two more days, hopefully finishing early Thursday, lets hope our boss is in a good mood, me thing mince pies might work.  

Well my tree has been up since the 1st and all my presents were wrapped last night.  Not sure how I managed to be so organised  

Ready to relax over christmas with lots of food and drink   

Kim xxx


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Jaff - so sorry to hear about s/a.  They always tell me numbers and things before the IUI but I don't really know what they mean.  Guess I should try and pay more attention.  Yes I got preggy with IUI in June... I have one blocked tube.  The interesting thing though, they could tell that the ovary I ov'd from was the one connected to the blocked tube.  Guess the egg floats around until it finds a tube that IS open.  So there is hope    

Hi Flower - it has been really quiet on here lately.  I am sure things will go back with the new year.  Again... very happy and excited for your new treatment with met!

Kim - just want to say it is great to have new people.  You sound so positive!  Keep it up.  Know what you mean about xmas and thinking about having   chin up, hopefully we will all have our turn

Twiggy - glad you are feeling a bit better.  WONDERFUL break you are getting!  Wow don't have to go back until 16 Jan!  That is fab.  Hope they don't find anything Friday.  Let us know!

Kerry - the big turkey sound fab!  DH and I are going to fancy restaurant.  I know sounds lame but I don't want to cook for just the two of us and will be a nice treat.

Natasha -    hope you enjoy the break.  Never know... bms could pay off 

Helen -  welcome to FF.  love this site!  Hope you are able to find all the information you need.  To repeat what Natasha said, I also take clomid before bed.  One cycle I took in the morning and suffered from it!  Hopefully you won't suffer from side effects too bad.  For me, the first cycle was  but the s/e were less for each additional cycle (6 total for me now).  Best wishes!


Tomorrow last day of work and then


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Hi Nikki: thanks for the positive advice re: blocked tubes and IUI. It's good to see that it can work, though I was very sorry to see that you m/c      ... been there myself, unfortunately  

Kim: I remember when I was growing up in Manchester there used to be adverts for Winfields of Haslingden. I have no idea what they sold or whether they still exist ....

Ciao for now! 

Jaff xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey minxy, nikki, kim, kerry, twiggy!

it's nearly   - only 5 more sleeps! and four more work days! but come 1pm on Christmas Day I'm outta here!

Nikki - the piano sounds a fab pressie - enjoy tinkling the old ivories during your hols - don't be sad about the clomid break (I had one last month coz of timings) and really enjoyed the non sleepless nights and lack of hot flushes. am back on them this month and coz af was late this month can now have my trigger jab on Dec 30th - so dh and I will definitely be bringing New year in with a bang!     

twiggy - you lucky mare being off til Jan 16th - make the most of the stress free time! good luck with yer scan on Friday

Kerry - did Sainsbury's swap yer vouchers? you made me LOL with the size of the turkey - you'll be eating turkey curry for years! aren't you a veggie though? what do you eat?

Minxy - sounds like you're making the most of the clomid free month - enjoy while you can!! I know what you mean about being excited about Xmas - even though I'm working right up until the last minute I can't contain myself! is that a good thing going to your 'outlaws'?

Kim - is Haslingden near Blackburn - it's cropped up in the news today - some big police raids or sommit?

Hello to all other newbies - and here's to a 2006 full of BFP's!

S
xx


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Hi

Jaff- I am right near Windfields, they sell shoes, clothes - outdoors and normal and camping equipment etc. loads other little bits now to.  It come in handy sometimes.

B3ndy - Just near blackburn, apparently they busted a house in Haslingden yesterday, thought someone was making bombs but we think it turned out to be a chemistry student!!!!!!   whoops they had to do some controlled explosions in the garden


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

oooh - that's a bit unfortunate! my mum is from Northern Ireland and her bro was a real boy trying out experiments on the farm they lived on - he ended up blowing sommit up one day and before they knew it the cops were round thinking there was terrorist activities going on!  

I've got some good mates who work at Radio Lancs based in blackburn (people I used to work with when I was a reporter at Rock FM in PReston)


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kim, I'm in bury so not far from you either! I work in manchester

xxxx


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Bendy Jaff Kim flower Natasha Twiggy gossips Kerry and all the other clomid chicks!

Last day of work today!  We have a 'pig out' where everyone brought food and we eat all day.  I can smell the BBQ!

 for sharing your clomid break stories... good to hear that others have taken breaks too.  Do you think I might ov this cycle? Will the clomid still be in my system? Daft question maybe but just wondering. We are jiggy  everyother day this week and I am going to do OPK just to see. If I ov should be Sunday. 

Love 
-Nikki


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Nikki...your pig out sounds wonderful! Is it still knee deep in snow over there?? How lovely having a white Christmas!  

B3ndy...Sorted Sainsbury's out...eventually! DH had to ring to change our nominated store to Wilmslow - for some reason it was Leeds! Bizarre!  

Kim..I heard that on the news too! Oh fame for Haslingdon!!  

Flower...  

Hi all your other lovely ladies 

Got our Xmas lunch tomorrow then drinks. Shame we're not going into town Flower, could have met up! In on Friday but only for a couple of hours then off until 3rd Jan. Yippee!!

xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

PS. B3ndy...my SIL's boyf is a big bloke (weight trains) so I'm sure he'll polish off the 20lb turkey!!


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

Yes lots of snow here!  It snows everyday (for last 2 weeks) from a light dusting to 10 inches a day!

Just happy we have a snow thrower now so DH and I are not working our back so hard.

Crazy story about the young chemist boy  can you imagine the police guestioning the youngster!

Kerry - you are brave preparing such a turkey!  Folks here deep fry their turkey for christmas!

-Nikki


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Mmmmm, Nikki Mouse, is deep fried turkey good? I was told that in South Africa it's cooked on a BBQ -- and tastes amazing, yum   Where are you in the States?

I'll be doing a 'traditional' turkey dinner for my family -- ie one with lots of brussels sprouts   I can't stand the things, but my mother always insists on having them. Got my online grocery order through today, and I'd pressed sprouts twice by mistake, so now I've got 2 kilos of the vile things to get through   Want me to send some your way, Kerry?  

Jaff
xx


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

Jaff - I also am not a fan of spouts!  They smell funny cooking too.  Yes deep fried turkey is good... very juicy!  I am in Wisconsin, it is west of the Great Lakes in the states, north of Chicago where ER is filmed.  VERY COLD!!!  When you watch ER and see Abby all bundled, that is what we have been wearing since mid November.  Quite cold, much different than back home where 10 C was the coldest it would reach!

- Nikki


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Still not sure what time we are finishing tomorrow, but I know the pub keeps getting a mention.  I'll go or one swift one if it means slipping off home  

I'm off to my mums on Christmas, we go and visit my grandparent, I dont see DH from the morning until night.  he goes to his parents.  I know sounds weird but he doesn't do christmas so his mum feeds him and my grand parents are in there 80's and I could bear not seeing them the whole day.  Plus that way my mum still cooks my christmas dinner    We have said once we have kids then it will change....though I will still have dinner at my mums.....can't blame me for that  

Hi Flowerpot, your just down the motorway from me  

Hello nikk  

B3ndy, i used to like in Blackburn move to Haslingden in 1987


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

girls

have posted on buddie thread but baby bean seems to be leaving us as I have started heavy bleeding today.

Thanks for your good wishes recently and It looks like I will be on the   pills again in 2006!

Talk soon

if not have a good Xmas


Sarah


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Kim - hope you do get out early.  Are you drinking  , I never know what to tell mates at work.  No one knows about ttc and tx but we are going to pub tonight.  I will be having drinks tonight since no tx but we are still trying on our own... never know.  Like Kerry says, immaculate conception 

(cute smilies Kim)

- Nikki


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

So sorry Sarah!  Take care  .  Nothing we can say, we are always here to listen.

Love and hugs
-Nikki


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Nikki I hope you enjoyind all your yummy food today,yum yum.Jaff and Nikki I don't know how you can bear to eat sprouts. I was forced !!!!to eat them when I was younger and tried very hard to sneakily feed them to the dog but always got caught,guess that is why the mere mention of them turns mu stomavh. Perhaps you two can have my share!!
I guess Sal is happy to have finished work. Did dd break up today aswell? One more day for me with my lovely class of 6/7 year olds.It is just toy day so I will hopefully be able to get back on here tomorrow.
Goodnight to everybody ubtil tomorrow.
Sarah hun still sending you lots of   
Gossips


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi girls,

sarah am so sorry honey  i am sending you a big hug, nothing we can say will make it better but we are here if you need to talk honey, take care.

gossip2 how are you honey?

Nikki mouse hope you are well and enjoying all the snow.

kim 77/ flowerpot/ minxy/ jaffa/ kerryb/ b3ndy/ kitten hope you are all well and looking forward to christmas. 

i am off work now is great but still hasnt sunk in, only a week tomorrow till we go away, cant wait we are having this big blowout holiday, hopefully the last for a while, if we ever get pregnant.

                        twiggy xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

2 hours to go    
I'm just having my first bucks fizz  and finishing at 12 to head into town!

Sarah, posted on the other thread, darling I am so very sorry


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Flower

Have a great time !  Bucks Fizz at 09.45 in the morning you lush!

I am going to have to go and buy some more booze did not get very much because I thought I would not be drinking!  

Guess I can partake in a glass or two of sherry now.......


Merry Christmas all of you.....see you in 2006 if not before

May all our dreams come true in 2006


Sarah


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Hi Nikki, I think I may go to the pub but will be driving for can only have a coke   but off to my mates to night so plenty shall be drank    

Sarah, I'm so sorry to hear your news    to you

Hello to Gossip2, twiggy 3, flowerpot and all you other lovely girlies  

In the process of flying though my works, if I sit around looking bored then more change of going home  

Kim xxx


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Mmmmm, Flower, you get guzzling that Cava .... it's Chriiiiiiiiiiiiiistmaaaaaaaaaaaasss! (to be said in a screechy voice like that horrible Slade song).

Got my online grocery order yesterday and I'm seriously naffed off : half of the stuff was missing ('out of stock' -- it's Christmas, you buffoons so order MORE  ); I have over-ordered sprouts and clementines, the Christmas pud is miniscule (and my family are all big scoffers), and they forgot to include my washing up liquid -- which is unfortunate as I'll no doubt have my elbows in the sink for the entire time that my greedy family is in town!  . Not to mention that the postman put a card throught the door this morning telling me to collect a parcel of books (pressies) from Amazon -- and I was at home! He didn't even knock on the bloomin door -- ! So now got to wait 24 hours and head off into darkest Cambridgeshire to retrieve the parcel before Christmas!    nag, nag, grumble, grumble, that's the Christmas spirit ... 

Only good thing is that my kitten is in seventh heaven because I'm off work now, and we can spend all day playing, cuddling and sleeping! He's adorable.

Hiya Twiggz, Kim, Natasha, Nikki, B3ndy, Kerry,

love

Jaff xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh hell jaff, I've got my xmas order coming tomorrow, you've got me worried now!  who was yours with?
I have waitrose and my friend had them last year and said everything came so     I hate the mad rush at the supermarket


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Well I didn't know whether I should post the name, but in view of my disappointment I am ready to name and shame!    It was Tesco! Very poor show, not to mention the fact that the latest order day they offered was 21 December, which meant I had to freeze the chipolatas because the ones they sent me went out of date on 22 December -- three days before the big day! (My god, could I possibly moan about anything else?  )

Stupid thing is that I've got a fabulous Waitrose just sitting on my doorstep but I plumped for Tesco because I need to be earning about a third more than I am just to be able to afford Waitrose's stuff -- though it is absolutely amazing quality and always delicious!!! So I'll drag DH down there tomorrow and we'll pick up the final bits and pieces. Good luck Flower! I am sure you will take delivery of a full and scrumptious Christmas grocery order!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Awww Sarah hun....I'm so so sorry...wish there was something I could say or do to make it better...but I am thinking of you   

 to all you other lovely ladies...am feeling little delicate today as I drank rather a lot of red wine yesterday (from lunch with 2 guys from work & we never went back to the office !!) & me & Gareth didn't get to bed till about 2am...and up for work this morning...its our big company Xmas party tonight but we're not going now...need to give ourselves an alcohol free evening...and G has to work tomorrow as well...and we're soooooo tired....could fall asleep at my desk !!!

Take care
Natasha


----------



## vickilou (May 9, 2005)

Hi there,

Sarah -So sorry to hear your news- 
Take care
vickilouxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Right girlies, this is me signing off for 2005!!! 

I wish you, my special friends, a super duper Christmas and a healthy happy and baby filled 2006!!!

Thank you for being there for me this year xxxxxxxxx


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

See you in 2006 Flowerpot  Big Christmas Wishes to you   

kim xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Off soon girlies so have a fabulous christmas and New Year. Here's hoping 2006 is lucky for us all.

Lots of love and Christmas wishes  

xxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

TTFN for 2005 clomid chicks!! 

see you in the New Year - when hopefully there'll be lots of good   news to report

Have a top   and hope Santa brings you all you could wish for!!




S
xx


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Hope you all have a fantastic christmas

  

Speak you you both in 2006 Kerry and b3ndy

Kim xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Ladies

I seem to have missed you all   have posted a long message on buddie thread but Just wanted to wish you all a happy Xmas and 2006 .

Lots of love, hugs and babydust


Sarah

Ps - When is the next full moon?


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

New home ladies


Do you think you would like a name for your thread? 
let me know if you want to change it

happy christmas to all 

xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi ladies,
          just wanted to wish you all a merry christmas. I will try and get on before i go on holiday (friday) but if not i will see you all in a couple of weeks, happy babymaking lets hope 2006 brings us all more luck 

At my scan the other day and lining of the womb isnt comming away properly   so have to put a camera up to have a better look, have to call them when i gt back.

anyway hope you all have a brill christmas, take care,

twiggy xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Mornong Ladies

i hope you all had a very happy christmas. Sorry i missed yopu all but it has been manic here. DD's bedroom looks like toys r us   .

Well we are off to El Gouna in hurghada on 20th Jan. Just the 2 of us. And I will be due for testing while we are away. I am on Cd5 of 150mg and i dont feel to bad yet!!!

I am off nowe to try and unpack another toy for madam. They are all packed so well that it takes hours to get them out the box.

Love you all and merry christmas heres to 2006  and lots and lots of babies

Sal x


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hope you have a lovely time Sally - we're going to Sharm el Sheik on Sunday!! 

Sounds like you've had a good Christmas, I used to love it when my 2 were your daughter's age - it's still a fab time don't get me wrong, but not the same was when they 'believed'!

God willing I'll have all that to enjoy again in Christmasses to come


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi ladies

Hope you all had a good Christmas...I'm off till new year so enjoying chilling whilst DP has to be back at work tomorrow 

Twiggy...I assume its a hysteroscopy you have to have to check inside your womb...I've had 4 of them...3 were same time as laparoscopy but last one I had (back in April) I had on its own.
If you have any questions hun, feel free to ask...


Take care everyone....  
Natasha


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Ladies -
Hope you all had a wonderful Christmas!  DH and I enjoyed a great diner and relaxing weekend.  Back to work today but have Friday off   Beautiful weather here!  It has really warmed and we have above normal temps!  It is 40 degrees (5 degree C)!  Just lovely compared to what we were having.
I am taking the month off treatment because would ov over weekend and would not be able to have IUI.  I still tested and got  OPK Monday    Can't believe it.  DH and I tried real hard too  everyother day for 10 days before ov and again day of  .  Don't know if it will matter because s/a showed low motility and low vitality but good to try on our own... never really had that chance before because I was not oving.

Jaff - so sorry to hear about the online order an  postal.  Hope you got sorted and Christmas was great!

Twiggy - sorry to hear about lining.  What does this mean?  Does it mean hard for follies to implant.  Sorry for daft  .

Gossips - wow!  6/7 year olds.  I would lose all my hair!

Sarah - glad to see you back.  Hope you had a nice holiday.


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Hello All!   Couldn't resist sneaking on here to see how you are all doing. I hope you all had an amazingly wonderful Christmas!  
Well my folks have been here for four days now, and have pretty much eaten me out of house and home ...   It's been okay, though, and we've managed to avoid any major rows!  

Nikki -- hiya! Glad to hear that things have 'warmed up' over on your side of the Atlantic. We've had snow ourselves since yesterday, but not too heavy. Trust you have been enjoying your quality time with DH, and   on that positive OPK. I have NEVER seen a test go positive ... dunno why, maybe the PCOS? GOOD LUCK anyway ...     Who know, you may get lucky doing it au naturel  

Minxy: enjoy your time off until new year ... hope you had a smashing Christmas. Get any nice  ?

Hiya Twiggy: Sorry to hear about your lining .... hope it isn't too serious? And where are you going on holiday, by the way? Somewhere hot and exotic, perhaps?  

Hope to be back chatting with you all soon.

Lots of love

Jaff
xx


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Hiya Sal and Loubie

Hope you both had a top Christmas! And hope you both have fab holidays in Egypt! (Not that I'm jealous or anything  )

Sal : wishing you a lovely time with DH in El Gouna. It's going to get so cold over the next couple of days; you won't be sorry to head off to the Red Sea, I am sure   Lucky DD for getting lots of fabulous pressies !

Yeah ... wishing us all our dream babies in 2006  

love

Jaff xx


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

Hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas.  I posted on Clomid Girls board too.

Bev - sorry you are not well hun   The crying is a common s/e but poor you with throwing up  Maybe you will get better after the lot is taken.  I found the day I stopped taking the pills some s/e would go away.  Hope you had a lovely Christmas!

Loubie and Sal - sounds like a fab time!  Have a wonderful holiday.  Bet you can't wait!!!

Sarah - you are quite brave.  Good on you girl.  Just to add, I had m/c in August and did not get AF on my own.  Took provera 70 days after m/c to trigger AF.  Don't wait too long on your own when you feel ready to start trying.  If AF doesn't come you can always ask for the provera pills to help with AF along.    

Bendy - you are right... Christmas is the only day off in the States.  But since it was on a weekend most also were off boxing day but usually would have to go back in to work.  We don't get Christmas Eve or boxing day off   Makes me miss home even more


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

Natasha - cute piccy hun!  Where is that at?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Lovelies,

I hope you've all had a wonderful Christmas so far. I'm so glad I'm off this week, for some reason I'm soooo tired. Christmas day was good, turkey cooked to perfection. Everyone seemed to enjoy themselves.

Anyway...

Sarah...Glad your ok honey. I think thats a fab idea taking some time for you and DH and going away. I think you've been so brave and strong. Can't wait to meet you either my love  .

Sal...Bet your house was carnage on mas day! Hope DD got everything she wanted (and tonnes more knowing how much you shopped!).  Glad you've booked Egypt, it will do you the world of good  .

B3ndy.. Hope your ok darling and Xmas day news reading wasn't too bad!  

Jaffa..... You ok hun??  

Loubie.... kids are lovely when they still believe aren't they. My friends kids are 9 and 7 and I love talking to them about Santa, makes me feel young again!!  

Nikki...How pants not getting any Xmas hols, bloomin' Americans! Anyway, hope you and DH enjoyed your posh meal on Xmas day. Written any No 1 tracks yet on your new toy?? 

Hi to everyone I've missed......hope your all ok and enjoying the last week of 2005  .

Got far too many presents, loads of chocolate too , can't find homes for everything! Parents have been great, on both sides. Can' wait to start WW next week, and rejoin the gym  . New Kerry on her way!

Be back later alligator's

Love you all
xxxxx


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

Kerry hun, glad the turkey was yum!  Crazy you cook'in up such a big bird!!!

Have not had time on the piano   Maybe now that Christmas is over I will make time!

- Nikki


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

Kerry hun, glad the turkey was yum!  Crazy you cook'in up such a big bird!!!

Have not had time on the piano   Maybe now that Christmas is over I will make time!

- Nikki


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

Oops  Did not mean to post twice... don't know how that happen


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning Ladies

I am soooo glad you all had a fab christmas. We had a great time. But I am still unpacking stuff. We will need an extension at this rate   .

I have finished the   pills now for this year. I will be testing around the time we  go to Egypt. But I am not too bothered. I think i have finally come to the conclusion that I have my miracle and I should be glad of that. So I am going to concentrate on being a mum to dd and not stress to much about getting pg. I am one of the lucky ones who have thier wish already.

Thats enough rambling from me now. 

Catch you all later

Love Sal x


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Hello Everyone

Glad you all had a lovely christmas.

I had a great christmas went to watch Narnia on xmas eve with my mates kids and her mum, was great gets them all excited, then all systems go when they are asleep, love it be so happy when I can do it with my own.

Christmas day go to my mum&dad and we all visited all my grandparent then back to my mum&dads for xmas dinner.  Never cooked dinner yet, my excuss is my mum does it too well  

Kim xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya Ladies

Just a quick hello to you all.......Glad you all had a good christmas and there is still new years eve to look forward to.  I am not sure what we are going to do for New Year as I feel so tired and just want to stay inside and not see anyone.  Dh gone to work today so am just feeling sorry for myself.   

I am bleeding soooo heavy I feel like [email protected] and I usually love Xmas but this year has been a bit of a non event really..... I did manage to cook the lunch and it was pretty good even if I do say so myself.

I will catch you all later, just wish this cloud would lift.......


Lots of love and hugs


Sarah


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Hi Sarah

Sorry your feeling so low honey sending you a big <<<*>>>, Hope you clouds lift for you soon. I can remember how rubbish I felt last year 

Lots of love and  thoughts to you.

Kim xxx


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Sarah - sorry you are feeling so low   Honestly, it just takes time and lots of hugs from DH.  When I had m/c I stayed home from work and DH went back.  It is the hardest to be alone!  So sorry for the bleeding.  Don't mean to sound daft... but I only had heavy bleeding for one day and the it was VERY light for 3-4 days.  Hope you are better soon 

Sal - good on you to enjoy life a bit!  DD is so cute and sure you are a GREAT mum for her   

Kim - glad you had a wonderful Christmas.  DH and I went to Harry Potter Goblet of Fire on Monday.  Honestly, not my favorite Harry Potter but definately a MUST SEE!!!

Preggers mate and I are having dinner tonight.  She is about 5 months now and really starting to show.  Makes it harder not to think IT SHOULD BE when I am with her.  Sorry for being jelous... she is sooooo young and got bfp on 2nd month trying.  Why is it so unfair 


-Nikki


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks Kim

I am sure I will be fine once I can TTC again......feel in limbo I suppose....

You should try and cook Christmas Dinner It was my first time this year and I enjoyed it.......had a few sherries whilst cooking so that was good!

Nikki - Thanks for your hugs.....Bleeding is so heavy that at times I have just sat on the toilet TMI I know....   Feeling better this afternoon.....is it still warmer in USA ?  We had a little snow last night here.

Right I am off to tackle the ironing that HAS to be done!


Love & Hugs to you all

Sarah


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

Yes, it is really warming up here and the snow is getting messy   I like the white snow but hate the COLD!  I guess we are going to get more cold weather after New Year Day.

Sarah - be sure to take it easy.  Nice to keep busy around the house (I don't like to Iron, usually just put items back in dryer with wet cloth  ) but be sure to take it easy.  Specially if you still have heavy bleeding.

- Nikki


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Nikkii your so lucky having snow. DD is so desperate for it to snow here. Her grans has had some but we arent forecast any .

i have just been out buying my sun cream and bits for egypt. i cant belive we are going in just over 3 weeks. I cant wait though. Just anew snorkel mask to buy now and I will be ready.

Take it easy you lot and Sarah stuff the ironing thats what i say   ;

Love Sal x


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Sending you lots of     Sarah. Sorry to hear about the heavy bleeding
I say have a good old drink at New Years and toast to 2006 being the year fro you and dh.
Hope your ironing wasn't too bad...what with a heavy bleed too...my hat goes off to you.
Take care of yourself and lets hope the bleeding calms down  
Gossips


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya Clomid chicks 

dh at the footie so couldnt resist a quick peek to say hello.

hope you all had a fab xmas.  mine has been ok but work all kicked off on our last day, i found out my boss is a totally sh!t and has been backstabbing me and my colleages so it put a dampener on things and I've had a low feeling in the pit of my tummy all xmas.  i keep saying that he isn't worth it but thats me, can't wait to get back on tues (NOT!).  

anyway, AF due tomorrow, we didnt BMS this month so I know its coming, it will probably be a bad one too as i want to head out shopping to cheer me up    just having a nice glass of champers!  

Enjoy NYE everyone, see you next week.  big hugs to you all, especially sarah who deserves it   xxxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi

It was lovely to hear from you Flower. I hope that af hasnt arrived and maybe one of us will be lucky   . SOrry to hear that your boss has been such a ****. My old boss was just like that. They both need a good   and if we get chance we should give Kerry's boss a good   too.I cant believe how cold it is today. I have been shopping for some bits for Egypt. And i have just checked the weather and it is in the top eighties( a damn site warmer than here). Me and dd have just watched Cinderella. It is so nice spending some time just me and her. i dont want to go back to work now.

i am off to do the veg for tea. Sausage and mash yummmm mmmm

Love Sal x


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Flower - so sorry about boss.  I had one like that but I am stubborn and left  not before giving him my mind  

Sal - nice to spend time with lovely dd!  

Hope everyone is enjoying their break.  I have off tomorrow  

-Nikki


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

ladies

Hope you all had a fabulous christmas 

*Nikki* - the photo was taken in New Zealand, near where my parents live (Nelson - top of south island)...they emigrated about 5 years ago (they've lived in Sydney too where my step dads from so I've had lots of opportunity for travel !!!) There's more pictures in my "photo gallery" if you wanna be nosey  (I love looking at other peoples pics & putting faces to names but I'm just nosey anyway  )
Good to hear the weathers warmed up for you  ...here in London we've had sprinklings of  but always turns to mushy slush  I do quite like the crisp cold days like today though...blue sky, sunny & a real chill (as long as I'm wrapped up warm that is !!  )
Here's hoping that all that   paid off for you hun...keeping my fingers crossed for you  and sending you heaps of 

*Flower*  - how you doing hunny  Hope Xmas went without a hitch for you  and that you got lots of lovely pressies 

*Kerry* - where are you sweetpea  how are you  hope everythings ok...are you still off from work 

*Sal* - how you doing  Hope you & family, especially DD had a wonderful xmas 

*Jaffa* - hope you've enjoyed your christmas...do you still have family or have you now been deserted & can enjoy the tranquillity  

*Twiggy* - not sure if you get this before you go away but hope you have a fantastic holiday   wherever you're going 

*Gossips* - how you been  Enjoying the freedom away from all those excitable children  I have total admiration for you...I went to uni (Goldsmiths) & did degree in Education & Art (QTS for 3-7yr olds)...decided against teaching as a career in the end although I have several friends who are now teachers 

*Sarah* - how are you holding up hunny  Hope the bleeding & pain has eased up...I know you've been through so much these last couple of weeks & been thinking of you 

*B3ndy, Olive, Kim, Vickilou & anyone else I've forgotten * (sorry  )...hope you're all doing ok & are still enjoying the christmas break 

Well, what can I say....I've been taking full advantage of being off the clomid & although I know I ovulate naturally we've not really been "trying" this month - still a fair bit of  but just for fun   Plenty of     and obviously watching far too much of the usual christmas   Our  looks a little forlorn with no pressies under it but will keep it up till the 6th - always a tradition as day after my birthday  Am enjoying lots of lie ins whilst Gareth has to go off to work this week  although he's just come home early today as when I spoke to him at the office he was staring out the window with boredom  
We're off to a friends new years eve party (a "moustache & hat" party  ) - it's only walking down the road so stumbling distance home so looking forward to that....     

What's everyone else up to for new year 

Anyway, here's hoping that 2006 brings alll our dreams 
  
 

Good luck & take care...
 

Natasha


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi Nikki

I am lucky I finished on the 21st and i dont go back until the 3rd Jan. And then I finish again on the 19th to go to Egypt. i cant wait. it will bve nice to spend some quality time with dh. He works shifts and we are not always together that often. Have you still got snow? i think ours is on its way. The sky looks full of it.

Love Sal x


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your boss flower, we had a complete **** of a boss for 18mth,  he made a lady who id worked with for 12yr redundant and got his mate in   !!!! she tried to get him done but slimy thing had managed to do it by the book   !!!!! sneaky. but it caught up with him as the new general manager didn't like what he was doing and his lies   . Anyway to cut a long story short, my boss decided to leave to start a new venture  . Left his job paying over £55K to go to no job.....the question were you pushed was asked a few times.   Anyway we have a lady now and she is lovely  

Sally Hope you have a lovely holiday    not jealous of your 80o temp....Honest     Think about us in the   

 sarah, kerry, jaffa minxy and everyone else

kim xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya Girls

Brrrrr how chilly is it today?  Its just started snowing here and the pipes to my washing machine have frozen up and I really hope they don't burst as I wil never get a plumber this week!

I have a confession I have been a little drunk every night this week.....     m feeling much better for it and last night I managed a few songs on the playstation i got singstar 80's for Xmas.....even bow was trying to escape my wailing. (Bow is my kitten for those of you who don't know)

Sal - Thanks for PM I have an appointment for a lap and dye anyway end of jan so will get things sorted other than that GP says things should be OK.

Anyway - I just want to say thanks to all of you for your support and I LOVE YOU ALL (and no I am not drunk YET although I might go and crack open the wine)

Talk soon.....

Flower - HELLO did not expect to see you here this week  reckon I should visit youor boss and kerrys DBB and give em a good hiding


Sarah


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya Ladies Just a quick hello before I crack open another botttle of wine     

Minx Have a good NYE and its good to see a piccie of you.....my parents are off to new zealand and cook islands on 17th Jan for 6 weeks lucky things  

To the rest of you (sorry will do personals soon) have a good NYE and 'talk' proper soon.


I am feeling much better - bleeding near enoough stopped and am enjoying the left over Xmas booze.  


Sarah

PS Its snowing really heavy here!!!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

ladies

Have posted a long post on the "clomid chat" thread but....

Flower...so sorry about you boss hun   hope you ok though  

Sal...I'm not jealous at all  Hope you have a fabulous time in Egypt   and enjoy some well deserved R&R after xmas...

Sarah...really good to hear you're feeling a little better....I know how difficult its been for you recently but glad things are slowly picking up for you...you're a strong little lady   Sounds like you've been having some fun...had to laugh at your wailing...sounds like me...I try to serenade Gareth sometimes & he says its like a cat being strangled  what an insult  Don't beat yourself up about the drinking...I too have spent the best part of last 2 weeks enjoying the festive spirit   and plan to have more  on NYE & my b'day 

Gossips, Nikki, Kim and everyone else...hope you're all ok 

Take care 
Natasha


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi Natasha,
Great to hear from you,sounds like you had a   great chrimbo with dh with lots of jiggy...good on your girl . Bet it was quite nice taking a break from those   
I too am enjoying my lie ins and no noisy kids...love them really but it is peaceful without them and to think I have another week off....bliss.
I must admire you for remembering so many names,I am hopeless and always forget ...so hi to everybody,
B3ndy...are you on hol? How did Christmas morning go at work?
Sarah...it must look so beautiful with all that  ,my parents live in Gloucestershire...near to moreton in marsh but that is a bit far from Gloucester itself. Glad to hear that the bleeding has calmed down and you have opened another bottle...thats my girl...have a great nye and a fresh start in 2006.
Sally,hope you have managed to buy all your holiday stuff...sounds idyllic,especially when it is freezing here...very jealous.
Kerry,I bet you have one eck of a nye lined up...can't wait to hear about it.
Love to everyone else.
Gossips.xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Just checking your all ok??

Sarah you get as ****@d as you like hun you deserve it. Just take it easy on the house work.

Kerry  I bet your getting ready for you marathon NYE partying. Have a lovely time chick.

Flower  If your about have agreat time too.

Minxy,Jaffa and Nikki mouse and whoever else I have forgotten have a great NYE  and lets make 2006 one to remember.

Love Sal x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Just popping in to say happy new year to everyone and hope our dreams come true - see you all in 2006 when I'll be posting here too x


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Hello Dear Friends

This will be my last posting for 2005! Am sorry to say it's bad news .... AF came this morning, so I'm a bit fed up about that. Anyway, as I explained on the 2ww board, at least I can leave her behind in the old year and look forward to the new year in a more positive light.  

With much love and best wishes to you all,

Jaff
xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

So sorry Jaffa  

Take care
Natasha


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya Ladies

MrsNikki - welcome to us clomid chicks!  I only have actually taken 1 month of clomid so far but think I have been hanging around on here for ages  

Jaffa - so sorry af got you - have a few drinks tonight and lets hope 2006 is a good one  

Gossips - I live in the other end of gloucestershire -Moreton is the posh end I live closer to Bristol and South Wales

Minx, Twiggy, Nikki_Mouse and everyone else (not gonna stay long as on DH's computer as the battery died ion my laptop and power cable at work!) and DH keeps looking over my shoulder.  

Happy new year  

Sarah


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Happy New Year to all my best clomid buddies...............

Susie - can you make us sticky again please we keep dissapearing to the bottom of the page cos all the girls are off partying and boozing !

Lots of love and babydust to you all


Sarah


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

HAPPY NEW YEAR​
Hope you all have a great evening, whatever you're doing


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Have a good one girls and here's to 2006 being great and full of babies.

Love Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!

God I've missed you all. Just at parents for new years dinner so hopped on dad's PC for a catch up. I hope you all had good New Year's Eve. We went to a Masquerade Ball and it was fab. Bit rough today though so me and DH spent the afternoon in bed...no jiggy you cheeky monkeys...oh alright there was a bit     But mainly just watched TV and laughed. Thats one of my resolutions, not to take things so seriously and laugh more! along with losing 4 stone and being a size 10 before my 31st birthday!!! He he he!!

Anyway.....

Sarah...Glad your OK hun. Glad you've had a few drinks this week, as long as it makes you feel better thats great.  We'll be hiring you to do the entertainment at our meet up if you carry on singing!!

Flower...Sorry about your boss honey. I hope things are OK when you get back on Tuesday.

Sal...Bet DD is exhausted from playing with all those toys! You'll definitely need that holiday!!

Nikki....Hope your OK hun? How was your dinner with your friend?

Kim....  lovely, you OK?

Gossips, Natasha, Suzie and you other wonderful chicks  .

Meant to be back in work on Tuesday but as DBB is still on hols might bunk off till Wednesday, I'd be the only one in anyway! We'll see. can't wait t start WW on Thursday, off the booze now as well, so is DH (apart from one night he has had booked with footie lads). He needs to do  sample again this month so needs to be in peak health.

Must fly, trifle is calling me  !!!

Love you all

xxxx

PS. Tested on 30th.....  but no  yet so might test again on tuesday. CD28 today I think.


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Hello Kerry

So glad you had a nice new year, mine was great AF came yesterday which was a little   but that meant I could have a few drink (well bottles of wine with my sister) DH, sister, her DP, mum & dad went to there local pub.  Was so nice being with the family for new year, think its the first time we have actually dont that.  

Made Dh walk home which was about 2 miles, then sat on front of house with 2 ladies who like next door and opposite me.  DH stumbled to bed, we sat outside chatting till 3 in the morning.  

Paid for it today didn't get up till just after 3pm, DH brought me toast and tea  

Well back to being good, hoping 2006 brings me the thing I have missing in my life  

Think back to the gym next week, only 19 days till entry for Race for Life, so going to train for that, did it last year and loved it so will be there again this year.

 to everyone else  

Kim xxx


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi Kerry,
See your off your pc for a while and so much to catch up on.
gLAD TO HEAR YOUR NYE WAS GOOD
Hope af hasn't turned up yet.I tested on the 31st which was cd26 and got a   Af is due from tomorrow but I have never had a regular cycle so if the witch doesn't turn up by cd31 think I will do another test.
Hope the trifle was yummy,and don't go to work until Weds.......thats an order!!
Hi to everyone else.
Gossipsxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey clomid chicks

A Happy New Year to you all

Only a few days left of the holidays left for me -   before heading back to the lovely 4.30am starts on Wed - missed them like a hole in the head! .)
Had a fab Christmas (when it eventually started late Xmas Day) and New Years Eve we went to London to see The Producers and went to Waterloo Bridge to see the New Year in with a bang! (and in more ways than one when got home eventually! had a fab time and just hoping now 2006 is a more positive year in more ways than one!  

Sal - hope you've got all yer suncream packed for the hols - how long you going for? can you ring your resort in advance to get those cocktails lined up! DD sounds like she had a good Christmas, bet she's not looking forward to going back to school this week - hope hash isn't too full from all those uneaten brussel sprouts!

Kerry - looks like you had a fab Xmas and New year - it'll be you and me both back at WW this week - I jibbed out of going last week so hoping not put any of my half stone back on before this Thursday - but not too hopeful. Extend your hols til Wed - make the most of the time off when you can - that's wot I say!  - two more days to make the most of the NY sales too! 

Sarah - glad to hear you're feeling   hon - I'm so sorry 2005 finished the way it did for you - so I hope 2006 brings you all you could wish for.

Minxy - hi hon - you sound like you've had a top festive time too - have you decided what you're going to do about your ivf yet? 

Flower - hope the   boss isn't too much of an **** when you return after the hols - lets hope when he finds out all of you in your office know he's a backstabbing old git that he takes the hint and bogs off soon. They say fate has a funny way of giving people their 'just deserts'.

Jaffa - what a bummer that the old   arrived when it did - hope it didn't spoil your New Year too much. Hang on in there!

Gossips, Kim77 - sorry the old witchey poo got you too - but I guess we all have to have faith all the horrible side effects of these   pills when you see good news like gizmo's. Lets just hope it's catching!

Nikkimouse - hi honey! I guess you're back to work tomorrow? good luck for this month even if you had the month 'off' you never know! 

Hi to anyone else I've missed out (not difficult - have been having a 'blonde couple of days' since my hcg jab on Friday   seems like ages since I've had time to pop on and post properly. 

Here's to a top 2006 for all you lovely clomid chicks 

S
xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning Ladies

Kerry and B3ndy i am so chuffed you have both had a good New Year. (And everyone else) Yesterday was ok Dh was working and I took dd and my mum and Dad to the trafford centre. It wasnt to bad but dd played up all the way round Joihn Lewis. I threatened to put one of Hash's leads on her if she wouldnt hold my hand . But then she was ok and she went to sleep at 530 and slept until 8 this morning. I think a little to much excitement. 
But i was really good in the sales. I didnt buy anything. I have got quite alot off the internet so I have got some bargains. My mum got some bits and my dad was after a 32 inch Lcd tv in John Lewis but my mum put her foot down  .

I am off now i have got to get ready to take dd out on her bike to the park with the loony dog.)B3ndy he wont eat sprouts!! He even leave the gherkin off Mcdonalds burgers. DD wont eat the bread or gherkin so we save it for Hash but he spits the gherkin out.  I cant blame him really they are hangin   

Catch you all later and take care and wrap up it is freezing

                These are off dd. She loves picking them for you all

Love Sal x

Ps pnly 18 days until   woohoo


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hey clomid chicks

Sal - what a bummer working on New Years day! it's the one day I just love to vege around - not through a hangover this year mind you (only 3 sips of G&T passed my mouth on New Years Eve! - not that I'm being a good girl I WANT to drink! - but drinking makes me feel ill whilst i'm on this met) Liking the sound of the big telly! would your dad buy it off the internet anyway? hope you had fun at the park - that's the good thing about having a dog - you HAVE to get out to walk them.Apart from a couple of days of xmas returns/sales shopping I haven't been past the front door over the hols - just stayed in - getting up at 11:30/12 and going to bed at 3am - god Wednesday's going to be hard!

talking of shopping - got to return my outlaws xmas pressie to john lewis at bluewater today - bet the M25 is full of traffic! joy

see's ya laters alligators!

S
xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hiya

B3ndy I hope the M25 wasnt to bad. I took my Dad to Asda after the park and the trafford centre wqas just starting to fill up. DD was brill on her bike. She usually rides all over the place coz she is too busy noseying around but she was really good today. And Hash is just a big fat pig who refused to run as he has over indulged a little over the festive period. And my mum gave him a big bowl of stew left over from yesterday. And now his belly is dragging on the ground   . DH is working today aswell so it is just me and dd. We have taken nearly all the decorations down and we are gonna watch grease in a bit. He doesnt finish til 7pm so she will be asleep when he gets home. But the money will come in handy to take to Egypt. (as my credit card is a little over tired due to xmas )

Have alovely afternoon everyone and i will catch you all tomorrow when i am back at work    Oh god thats going to be really hard


Love Sal x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

crazy clomid chicks 

Hope you all had a great NYE 

We had a fabulous night...about 16 of us, including my god-daugher who's 2 & half...she looked a real cutie pie in the Xmas fairy dress I bought her & was dancing around to the music until she crashed out from tiredness & too much excitement !! We didn't leave our friends until 7am !!!!! (although the last few hours there was only the "die hard" few & we were all sitting round chatting & playing playstation...my eyes were being held open with match sticks  )....didn't get out of bed until 3pm yesterday & then Gareth went down the pub (hair of the dog  ) whilst I lazed around on the sofa in my trackie bottoms, watching countless episodes of Charmed (love it - I'm watching it now whilst G is at football - watching a match not playing  ).

Back to work tomorrow - back to the routine & commuting - although I might book Friday off as Thursday going for meal & drinks with Gareth & want to get house ready for my cousin & his girlfriend who are coming to stay Saturday to celebrate belated Xmas, New Year & b'day. Plan to give up smoking (only a social smoker anyway - maybe 10 a week at most if I have a drink) & also cut out the drinking as much as possible (maybe a glass or 2 of wine occasionally)...decided to give up after my b'day as knew I'd want to celebrate that, then AF is due day after so seemed good timing...wanna be completely prepared for embarking on IVF.

Anyway, here's hoping that 2006 see's all our dreams come true   and that the next new year eve we have will be a sober one as we'll be either enjoying our big fat bumps  or spent with newborns  

Good luck   and take care

  

Natasha


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

ola clomid chicks - happy 2006 - already done a long post on the buddy thread but wanted to wish anyone who hasn't posted on there a Happy New Year.

Gossips - am not back til Wed - so going to make the most of my last lie in tomorrow - though will try not to lie in too long as wont be able to sleep tomorrow night otherwise -I become very sleep obsessed when I'm on earlies (as you may be able to tell!)

Minxy - I LOVE Charmed too - normally only get round to watching it on a Saturday early evening - and have lost the plot since old Shannen D left (I can be a right telly tart when given half the chance!   )

here's to a bambino filled 2006

S
xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Sal - the M25 was JAMMED by the time mum and I got onto it - but I had to take stuff back to John Lewis so had no option to sit in it really.  still made up for it when I got there - bought a few bits and bobs in M&S - then it all went horribly wrong when I got home! Managed to rip the cords I'd bought when I tried to pull them up by the belt loop - nice big hole there!  and then I pulled a white top on that I'd also bought - to see how it looked and got foundation on it!   ....not a good end to the day! 

Hash sounds he needs to join me at WW on thursday!! my in-laws always used to put their Boxers on a mini diet in the New year and the dogs always went in a huff in protest! . Are you all packed for your hols yet? you must be dead excited!

I guess most of you clomid chicks will be back at work tomorrow - I'll be thinking of you while I lie in bed making the most of my last day of freedom!! The thought of the early start and the 800 or so emails waiting for me when I go back is making me feel ill already!

see ya laters 

S
xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning morning morning

Only 179 emails to check through    How are we all this grotty rainy morning? I am  secretly quite glad to be back at work for the peace. i love dd to bits but a need a rest .  I am going to book my hols with the boss and hope she is in a good mood. Tonight we have both got holiday jabs to look forward to but they have to be done .

Flower  Has Af arrived yet?

Sarah  How you keeping hun?

B3ndy  You made me laugh with the ripped trousers. i am so glad it isnt just me who does things like that. And hash is proud to be fat. DD stuffs him full of that much junk that he would never loose weight. He is such a fat bloater.

Kerry   Are youy skivving? Or have you made it in?

Dont work too hard 

Love Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Morning Ladies

Kerry hope you are enjoying your last day at home you skiver!

Just a quick Hello to you all as my desk gonna collapse with all the extra paperwork on it......must have been a right freak the week before Xmas as I don't think I did much work.... 

Sal - Its nice to be back to being 'normal' with work I was doing far too much moping around at home......did I say 'normal'     me

Glad you lot had good NYE ours was pretty rubbish we had friends round that were going on to a party afterwards but I really did not feel like going so we went to bed with wine and simpsons season 6 and fell asleep before middnight!  I did wake DH up when I heard fireworks and wish him a happy new year!

See you all tomorrow when you are back 'proper'


Sarah


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Hello ladies, Happy New Year!

I'm back at work today, its not raining here though which made a nice drive in this morning!!  I am off shortly for my blood test, my GP is so unhelpful its unbelievable.  Sounds like you all had a good New Year one way or another....

DH and myself are on a weight loss mission together this year, he has put on 3 stone since we got married 3 1/2 years ago and blames me for feeding him too much - he'll soon be moaning that he's starving  

Anyway, good luck ladies for 2006, sending you all lots of  

Bev xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'M IN WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I forgot that I'm waiting for a congestion charge fine to come thru (had a blond day before Xmas and forgot to pay it for DBB) Wanted to get it paid before they come back but its not come thru! Could be a good sign or maybe they're just behind with everything!

Sal....Sounds like DD had a fabulous time over the hols. You'll need that break to recover. I'm with you on the emails.....my inbox is up to 1400!! DBB's partners fault, can't go into details but it's from logging into dodgy websites! 

Sarah.... I hate NYE usually. This year was good at the Ball but we both said we'd be quite happy to stay in in future. Don't blame you for going to bed early. Hope your feeling OK honey 

Bev...I'm with your DH there, I'm probably 2.5stone heavier than when I got married! I'm off to WW on Wednesday. Can't wit to get started. Went to Tesco yesterday and stocked up on healthy food! 

B3ndy...I do things like all the time! I'm so clumsy! But I am known as the "Take back Queen"!! I take everything back! I terrible, I wear something wash it retag it and take it back...I'm probably on all kinds of lists at different shops!! I used to work for John Lewis, and M&S, and was amazed by some of the things people try, stuff I wouldn't dare to! Maybe I'm not that bad afterall!! 

Gossips...No AF yet hun. How about you? I'm not expecting a miracle as I have been off Clomid this cycle, forgot to take Metformin over Xmas and we didn't really try this cycle either! Could be another immaculate conception!!  

Kim...I love family NYE, we did it last year and had fun. Sorry  turned up hun. :lets hope 2006 is lucky for all of us.

Flower...You back in today hun?? How's  boss??

Not got anything to do so not staying long! There is a pile of ironing at home with my name on it, and Polar Express to watch on DVD!! DH is poorly sick, well he has a cold and cough so of course is dying! I have it too but not as bad of course!! 

Back soon
xxxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

ola

Sarah - glad you're 'ok' (as much as you can be) - do you have to go back to the drs for anymore check ups? Like you I'm kind of looking forward to going back to work tomorrow to get out of the house (NOT the early starts mind you!) am bored out of my skull! and broke, so can't go out making the most of any sales stuff still left now. still it'll only be a three day week this week.

Sal - I'd be feeling a bit   about the jabs too...hate needles - do you have to take malaria tablets too? bet you're looking forward to the thought of some hot weather it's peeing down in Essex. Dh is going away skiing in 3 weeks with 'the lads' from work - am dead jealous. I've been nagging him to book a week away for us but he says he doesnt want to tempt fate incase I get a bfp and he wouldn't want me to hurt myself while skiing - so looks like no skiing for me this year!

Kerry - hope you're making the most of your last day of 'freedom' - you never know - your dbb could have been caught up in some sort of disaster while away and be off for another fortnight!    - wishful thinking I hear you cry!

Hi Bev - good luck with your weight loss wishes and your first month on clomid - here's hoping it'll be your one and only month!

S

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!

May all your dreams come true!

Just a quickie girls, work is mad as ever but even worse given the current climate.  DB and me had a frank discussion this morning and I said my peice as did he.  For now I'm just grinning and bearing it.

Yes girls, AF came as expected, i'm now on a lower dose of clomid (100mg) plus metformin, need some Met info so posting a separate thread.

Catch you all later girlies  

PS. Suzie, might be worth closing this thread and the clomid girls and starting a fresh chatter one, we can really talk!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sal...email inbox......5999 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

kerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrryyyyyyyyy - you made me lol with your 'takeback queen' routine! you sound like a mate of mine who bought a suit from Next for her brother's wedding - she'd just had a baby and the suit was a size 16 (she's normally about a 10/12) so she knew she wouldn't need it after losing the 'baby weight' but needed sommit to wear. so she wore it to her bro's wedding - took it to dry cleaners and then 'forced' a few buttons off it and took it back for a refund as 'damaged goods'!! 

My dad did a classic this Xmas - he gave my mum some trousers to take back to M&S for a bigger size and popped another pair in that none of us recognised as buying him for xmas. anyhow we took them  back to the refunds desk and the look the woman gave us when she said she couldn't take them back - because the trousers had been bought FIVE YEARS AGO!!!      my poor mum she was so embarrassed - she did her nut when she got home!! my dad said they'd been at the bottom of his wardrobe - but he hadn't realised for how long!!   

hey flower - sorry af got you - how come you're on a lower dose of clomid?

kerry - is that how many emails you've come back to at work today - holy moses - I though eight hundred odd would be bad for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thing is - my damaged trousers were done as a complete accident yet you can bet there'll be some jobs worth standing behind the counter giving me the 'beady eye' as if I've got a pair of scissors out and cut them up myself!


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

B3ndy ha ha ha at your Dad!  What a nightmare for your mum!!!

Kerry B OMG you cannot be serious with that many emails!  I feel quite left out normally I come back to a whole host of ugly things, but only 2 very boring ones this year - suppose I should be grateful... I have also just been to Tesco to get healthy things!  My diet starts today  .............


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I sometimes get 3000 overnight so 5999 isn't bad for 10 days worth! Drives me mad though!

B3ndy...my mum worked at M&S a while back and she couldn't believe some of the stuff they took back from people. One woman had garments from 5/6 years ago but with a receipt (??!!) and they gave her a full refund!! We usually have lots to take back after Xmas as MIL overbuys and gets stuff thats just not "us". We got £125 of credit vouchers this year! Bought my new bedding and lots of other things!!

xxx


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

I don't know how you guys do it!! Whenever I take things back which haven't been worn I always get that evil look they give you as if you are some criminal.
Mind you I bought so much from Next that I really do need to take some things back.Dh asked if I did really need 5 pairs of long boots.....men they just don't understand . Guess I will keep 2 maybe a sneaky 3rd pair and return the rest. After looking at my credit card think I better look at the other clothes to and try and really think what I need and what I can return.
Kerry-5 years old......he he he....!!!! Your poor mom,I would have been in fits of laughter. How spooky there is an article on Good Morning right now about returning Christmas pressies. They say m&s and John Lewis are the best. I tried to return some tracksuit bottoms from lillywhites but even with a receipt and 2 days later they were having none of it. I now vow never to buy from them again!!!! Enough of this......
Must go and return that stuff.
B3ndy enjoy your last day.How was Bluewater? Was thinking of heading there today or might play safe and just go to Bromley.
Gossips.xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Gossips - if Bluewater is anything like it was yesterday avoid til later tonight - it was AWFUL! - but there again most people will have gone back to work today so it might be better. (I'd keep the third pair of boots by the way - you can never have enuf pairs - they call me Imelda Marcos in my family!)

as for taking stuff back - I had to take some stuff back to John Lewis that the MIL bought on her card - they couldn't be there with their card - but John Lewis were willing to put the cash back on MY card - which amazed me!

Kerry - I bet my dad wishes M&S still took stuff back from five years ago!     - lucky you with those vouchers for M&S - I'd go mental in the homewares dept! specially with some of the reductions they have right now


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

good old john lewis though hey?

Kerry - 5999 emails     

I will be back to chat properly later as I have got no work done today at all.  

Just thought I would let you know I am here and OK as I know you all worry about me if I am not here         part of the furniture me now. 


See you later


Sarah


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

B3ndy...JL have done that for me before too. Last christmas I returned a gift and got the cash on my card. can't argue with that! M&S have changed their policy this year though. anything returned without a receipt gets refunded at the current price not pre-christmas price, so we should have had more vouchers! I bought new bedding but they only had one pillow case.

IF ANYONE GOES TO M&S AND SEE'S THE LILAC JACQUARD BEDDING IN THE SALE AND THERE IS A PILLOW CASE, PLEASE GET IT FOR ME!! I NEED ONE MORE!! IT'S LILAC WITH PURPLE AND MAROON FLOWERS ON. 

Sarah.....Glad your ok hun. You won't be part of the furniture for long I'm sure  

xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Right girls, thats me done for today! Back in about 10 tomorrow, DBB not back till weekend! 

Love to all

xxxx


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

B3ndy...the weather is miserable so I may take your advice watch a dvd and then out later.
I have hidden the third pair of boots to be pulled out later and my usual response."These aren't new I have had them for ages!!!!!!" how many times have I said that!!
Feel quite tired even though I haven't done much all morning,hope I will last it out to finish watching,Hitch.
Kim....hope you are okay.I know you are on those  again.Thinking about you.
Gizmo...hope all is okay.sending you much love,
 Gossipsxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

@ Gossips I am always doing that too not sure my DH is convinced and just plays along with it 

Kerry thought you weren't in today at all?

Sarah


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

HAPPY NEW YEAR CLOMID GIRLS!!!

Lets hope 2006 brings us all our dream.

sorry for no personals, up to my eyes in it. Nothing much with me except I've started Metformin now and reduced my clomid down to 100mg, and I've experienced my first Met-   Hopefully it will all be worth while!!!

love to all xxxx


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Why do you become addicted to this site?
Was meant to be booking some theatre tickets but couldn't resist having a quick glimpse...aaaaaaaaahhhhhh
I am going mad!!!!
Gossips.xx


----------



## Amee (Nov 14, 2005)

Happy New Year All!  

thought I'd drop in and say thanks for all the support I've received from this board last year....wouldn't have managed and coped without you!  Had my lap n dye 21 Dec, other than accidentally nipping my womb while under, have been given the all clear...have also been told to come off clomid now!!!  Still doesn't help me know what to do next!  duh    DH is going in for his third   test as first 2 were bit low...now they tell me!  Got appt with cons 23 Jan, so fingers crossed that his little wrigglers are fine!  have been told assisted conception is the next step!  good like with all and hope the clomid brings lots of BFPs!  

  
A
x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Yes - thats true enough am going to log off and leave my lap top at work so I can't come back on later!

Am gonna chill out tonight with chilli, wine and my book (and of course my beautiful baby bow   )

See you all tomorrow


Kerry - any ideas on a date for a meet?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Gossips - I think we all try that 'i've had it for ages' line! even my dad asks if I've had it for ages if he sees me in something new!    

Sarah - chilli mmm sounds nice - hot and spicey I take it?

I've just popped up to Waitrose to get lots of healthy food (and a small caramel sneaked it's way into the bag!  ) the big start is Thursday - yikes!!

has a location been sorted for the meet?


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi,

Does anyone have any general advice for those about to start clomid? I will be starting when AF decides to come (prob next two weeks). Just thought I'd ask those 'in the know' for any hints, tips, do's and don'ts that I should know about.

I had an internal scan done and was surprised to find out I have (slight!) PCOS. My cycles vary between 28 and 48 days.

Any advice is much appreciated.

DD x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi deedee

I remember you posted on here a while ago....

My advice would be to take the clomid at night (I always took at bedtime) as seem to sleep through most of the side effects.

You may be lucky & have no side effects but if you do, be prepared that they can vary month to month, person to person. You may experience twinges/pains soon after starting the clomid pills & you may experience ovulation pain.

Here's a link to a hints & tips post that I did a while ago & is pinned to top of this board...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,41641.0.html

Good luck & take care 
Natasha


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Thanks Natasha ,

Yeah I posted I while ago but didn't feel like a proper buddie cos I hadn't actually been prescribed clomid, I just thought that it would eventually happen given my irregular cycles.

I saw consultant today and sure enough I'm about to savour the delights of the  pills for myself.

When I go for scan and they detect multiple eggs, does it mean that month is ruled out and we avoid IT??  We were told to avoid IT before the scan.

dd x


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

OMG cant believe how busy you have all been, was busy at home yesterday so couldn't come on and today at works its been a nightmare......AUDITORS are back  and on our 1st day, how they expect me to have stuff done when just come back, plus I'm back on these  pills, so you can imagine how I've organised myself today. 

So missed not coming on this site but couldn't even sneak on for few mins as I knew I would be on for aged 

I've read that much I can remember whats happened.

*Gossips*, Oh yes back on these  pills. Started taking them at night after 7 by time I go bed DH thinks I've lost the plot. Can say it maked the vivid dreams worse, I seem to take everything from my day and then by time they have been put in my dream they are jumbled up!!!  

*To all you take back queens* I always manage to take things back. Bought a suit from Next and took it back the yr later, didn't like the colour anymore, told them I thought the invisible stitching round the bottom was low standard. Got a full refund  Thats just one thing I've done, but needs must. Especially on the impulse buys.

*Kerry,* cant believe you have that many emails, I'd have a fit it that was me, get stressed when I have any  Did you like watching Polar Express, I watched it Xmas eve 2004 at the pictures and  at the end, I still believe  DH bought it for me before xmas and  again.....lol

*Sarah,* honey hope you are well.

and everyone else


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

We were told if had 3 or more follies then should avoid BMS that month as risk of multiples which can cause health problems for you & the babies...however, every cycle of clomid I released 2 or 3 eggs & we still had plenty of jiggy before & after the scan...

good luck 
Natasha


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

Amee - good luck with  s/a.  DH has low motility and low vitality.  We are  having IUIs with clomid to help with the sperm but I stay here on the clomid board because the girls are THE BEST!

Flowerpot - so sorry to hear about the met bum (honestly don't know what that means)  have heard that many suffer from it.  Hope the combination works for you!!!  

DeeDee - welcome!  The are many other girls on this board with PCOS (I am one of them).  Natasha answered you wonderfully.  Let us know how you get on, hope the s/e stay away!!!

Bendy - Hope you are enjoying your last day off   Lucky you 

Natasha - take Friday off hun!  Enjoy your birthday and time with DH 

Sarah - glad you had some snow.  Did it stick?  Been very warm here and sloppy but VERY cold one week and the next melts things.  I wish it would stay a nice cold temperature instead of 35 one week and 10 the next (F degrees).

Well - I am still waiting for my bloods to come back.  Never had a progestrine level checked so interested in what it will read.  Have 2 smaller glasses of champers for NYE.  Proud of myself for enjoying a drink and proud for not enjoying too many drinks


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sarah....have updatd the meet thread, will get it sorted soon. Wasn't meant to be in today but felt guilty so went in for a few hours.

Kim..you sound like me with your take-back antics!

xx


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

It has been fun to catch up!  I usually am on top of personals but you have all been so busy!!!  Great stories about taking back.  DH and I built a house this past summer/fall and we started to take back things.  We would go shopping and did not know the difference between a lot of tools or building materials so just buy a lot of each and take back what we did not need.  We have a stack of Menards credit vauchers now and our house is done 

Bendy - did not know about s/e with HCG jab.  Did you have to do it yourself?  Don't know that I could.

Sal - I like the post with smilies from dd.  She is sweet 

Sarah - LOL about singing with Playstation!  I am awful.  My sisters sang at my wedding and my brother is singing this June at my sisters.  I asked if I could and I my sister got a nervous look that I was serious!!!

Rang dr office.  bloods came back at 21.5 ng/ml.  It was 7 dpo.  Like to see 15-20 but I read on here you want to see 30-40.  Is it a different measure?  I am in the states so would they have different expectations but really I am low?  The nurse said that the results were good.  So I guess I am ok then.

- Nikki


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hiya

God you lot can chat   My pc went down at work and i didnt get chance to get back on yesterday. i dont know when they will be able to fix it as it are off until the 16th. So it looks like lots of filing and tidying up for me 
We went for our jabs and my arm is so sore.  i coulds only sleep on one side because it hurt that much when i roll over. And it didnt help because  started last night.

i will try and get back on later and catch up again.

Take it easy you lot

Love  Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya girlies 

can't stop long, sorry.  one of the gripes my DB has is that my work productivity has gone down so I'd better show willing and get working    I'd leave this job but its the same old chestnut, what if I get pregnant and lose maternity pay.  Ah well.  Will stick it out for the next few months and play it by ear.

no Met   after tea last night, phew!  had a bit of   wind this morning and thought it was coming but its passed over.  

Will be back later at lunchtime xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I am so glad we are all back around and ready to   I missed you over Christmas when I needed you all most   feel really good today though   DH has been really worried and keeps trying to get me to go to GP as I have burst into tears so much over the last couple of weeks but think its just my hormones really......and I did drink rather too much...  but am back on track now ladies.

Be back on later to chat and do personals (in fact it has been ages since I did any I do apologise)

By the way next full moon is 13th/14th January and I am definately doing the spell with double yolk eggs  


Sarah


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Morning Ladies!

At work and already bored!  what is the point of coming into work when there are no bosses here!  I spent 95% of my day yesterday on this board...

Hope you all feeling OK today and not too many s/e......

Speak to you soon

Bev xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

God it was awful getting up at 4.30am - not helped by fact dh chose last night to have the snoring session from hell! earplugs tonight me thinks!
Came in this am to 235 emails - not too bad - well at least not as bad as Kerry's ! that would do my head in!

oooh flower - I know what you mean about the wind - i was bent over double with the feeling of trapped wind last night     - dh now knows the warning signs (normally me trying to walk around the kitchen with my hands on the floor and bum in the air) and walks into another room til it's all over!! 

sarah - 14th of Jan is my test date - d'you think if I did the spell on the 13th it could bring me good luck still?  

Sal - good luck with the bms tonight! 

nikki - I don't do hcg jab myself - I hate needles - I always have to go to clinic for it - luckily coz of my late period last month it coincided with cliinic opening briefly between christmas and new year. the pain on one of my ovaries this month was awful - couldn't raise my right leg and was in agony! lets hope something popped out of them and all that pain was worth it!  

Hi to everyone else - Kerry, Minxy, Kim, Bev - hope you're all having a good day back at work

hey jaffa - howz you - not heard from you in  while?

just off for my banana on toast!  mmmm!  

S
xx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

b3ndy said:


> the pain on one of my ovaries this month was awful - couldn't raise my right leg and was in agony! lets hope something popped out of them and all that pain was worth it!


Mine too, unfortunately mine decided to cause me agony on New Years Eve  I am also testing 14th - so thats three of us....


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Bev will be thinking of you on the 14th!!

S
xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Just a quickie while the boss is away from her pc. 

Hope your all ok and not working to hard.

Sarah  i took St johns Wort after my m/c and it worked a treat. Because i had 2 in such a short space of time i really hit rock bottom. Take some time and get dh to take you away. That works wonders too. And if you want to cry go ahead. i still get sad sometimes when i think about what would of been.

I will do proper personals later

Love to you all

Sal x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Ha ha the 14th is my fertile day so if you dont mind i will try not to think of you both. It knock me off my stride

Love Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning lovelies,

Got nothing to do again today, really is no point being here when boss away but didn't have enough holidays left to take it off, and can't afford to take it unpaid.

Had awful Met   yesterday, my own fault tho - had pasta then handful of chocs then took my tablet! Stupid girl! Anyway, just going to find WW meeting to go to tonight - can't wait to start healthy eating again!

Back later for personals

xxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

you made me lol Sal   the last thing you want to be thinking of while in mid flow - though I must admit during one of our recent bms sessions I thought of you with your legs raised on the sofa and had a go myself!! also read that raising legs in air and cycling for a couple of mins post bms is a good thing - had a go at that too!

kerry - i've still got awful trapped wind today - just had my banana on toast which I'm hoping will sort it!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

you are all NUTS!  But I Love you.....

B3ndy - still do the spell hun I am gonna do it every month wish I had done it in December and maybe bean would have stayed.    

I am gonna order loads of pre-seed and OPK today am determined to do it again if it kills me.....poor DH thought he could have a rest for 9 months WELL HE CAN THINK AGAIN!     

Sal - No hols until May although DH did say we should get away sooner but can't see it happening as boss is away on a 6 week holiday shortly and does not get back until 2nd March and I have to be here whilst he is away  

Kerry - Go home sick - silly DBB is away pour a tin of minestrone down the sink and pretend you have barfed.

Bev - You OK? Think we are freaks yet?    

Flower - You Ok working too hard?  

Kim -  

Jaffa - You back at work hun?   miss you, how is chutney?

Nikki - Snow did not last......  how is life with you?

I am sorry If I have missed anyone - please tell me if I have!

Hugs


Sarah


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sarah...could quite easily go now, its only me aour housekeeper here and she wouldn't mind!! Going to have lunch then probably go home. DH poorly sick (man-flu/cough) so is at home working. He'll be well enough to go and watch City play tonight tho in the freezing cold!! funny that isn't it!!

So excited, get my new Tumble Dryer today! Dh is picking it up later (much to his dismay, he's ill don't you know!!) Can't wait. My utility is covered in fluff as we can't use the pipe thingy out of the window/door. So bought a condenser dryer instead. How sad am I!!! Will be easier now to wash a dry 11 football kits!!

xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi guys, well hopefully I'll be started on my first course soon (D&V still here so still green) so thought I'd officially pop in to say ........
HELLO EVERYONE AND LOOKING FORWARD TO GETTTING TO KNOW YOU ALL BETTER 

Feels weird starting out on this new thread with you all  New year new horizons


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

sarahstewart said:


> I am gonna order loads of pre-seed and OPK today am determined to do it again if it kills me.....poor DH thought he could have a rest for 9 months WELL HE CAN THINK AGAIN!


I bet he loves it really 



sarahstewart said:


> Bev - You OK? Think we are freaks yet?


FREAKS, no how could I


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Sarah - remind me again of the spell - having a blonde day (blaming dh's snoring for this one!)
also - where do you get the preseed from ? if it's not a goer this month may try it next as lots of people seem to rate it


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

good luck MrsNikkiUK - hope you won't need to be with the clomid chicks too long - but everyone's here to help while you are!

(sorry if I'm being a bit   but what does D&V mean?)

S
xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Diarrhoea and vomitting (sorry)


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

ah - say no more - hope you feel better soon!

S
xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Yeah Sarah you better remind us of the spell just in case I managed to cock it uplastmonth  And there is a fairly good chance that I did .

Nearly home time for me and I am off to asda. DD went back to school today so I am a little lost when I finish. The feeling wont last though   ANd the nice man has fixed my oc so I am back with avengance.

B3ndy  I couldnt be bothered with the gymnastics last night i just rolled over and went to sleep.(how romantic am I) but I might give the legs in the air a go tonight if  I can manage it. Depends how much [email protected] I eat before we go to bed    Far to much chocolate in our house at the minute. We will of just got through it and it will be Easter  

Only 16 days to go woohoooooooo

Love Sal  xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Sal - I am sooo jealous of you going on hols......will miss you!  

Will remind you of the spell nearer the day as you lot of muppets will forget it by then.... 

Get my pre-seed from some site on the internet can't remember it will let you know later.


Catch you later just eating my salmon salad (posh I am) and some old lady just brought me in a box of chocs so diet starts next week


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

for Pree-seed http:// www.google.com (best place to look)/

Just had huge JP with tuna n cheese, not good with Met but no food at work at DBB is away!! And a 2 finger kitkat!!

xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Aw Nikki...poor you. Hope you get better soon hun. 

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

16 days to go and counting - not that you are eh Sal?!! I'd just be dreaming about that beach 24/7 if it were me! specially with the snow being forecast for round her right now

got off work on time for once today - so just going to tuck into my tommy soup and settle down in front of Neighbours and Dr's (how sad?!!)

TTFN

S
xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

sounds great B3ndy have a good afternoon hun
where is the snow forecast?

I am back to work now so head done for a couple hours will pop on later before I go home  

Sarah


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm offski soon ladies, skiving again but who cares, I'll make the most of it before DBB gets back and starts making my life hell again!!

Might try and pop on later when DH goes to footie.

Love y'all
xxxx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Too much talk of nice food ladies, not helping  

I've had 2 weetabix with skimmed milk, 2 clementines and a bannana - how sad am I!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm not sure which chat we are supposed to be   on?  Could do with merging this one and the clomid girls thread do you think?  I can't keep up  

  bye bye kerry, my dh at the footie too so I'm going to take down our  and decorations.  Why is the JP no good, because its carbs?  god, I don't like this    

Sarah - how are you hunny. you make me laugh about him thinking he'd get 9 months off  

B3ndy - enjoy yourself with those feet up.  wish I could go home!  Is it snowing there?  

Sal - wish I was going away...its a long way to my hols on 7th May  

Nikki might be worth seeing about how what the measurement limits are over there.  Ours here is over 40 (some say 30) but not usually lower. The samples might be measured in a different way though?  Let us know

Kim, Gossips, Bev and everyone else -  lovelies how are you all?

After having a month off from charting, bms'ing and such like I'm raring to go on my new drug regieme    CD 5 today so a long way to go yet!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Mrs NikkiUK -   look forward to getting to know you better, it must be strange, I don't want to leave this lot when I move onto IVF, want to take them with me!!  we'll look after you  

 everyone else!  I've posted on the buddy thread, I think we could do with them being merged into one I keep losing track!  

xxxxxxxx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

flowerpot said:


> I'm not sure which chat we are supposed to be  on? Could do with merging this one and the clomid girls thread do you think? I can't keep up


I thought it was just me not being overlyfamiliar with board!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

nope Bev, we had the "clomid girls" one for chatting on and the "clomid 2ww" for girls on the two week wait.  Months ago Sal just posted a new topic saying "day 1 anyone wanna be my buddy" and some of us who were on CD 1 of the cycle started chatting, this was months ago and now its PART 8!!!  Boy, can this lot talk      I don't think Sal ever thought it would go on so long


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

Flower - I keep getting confused too with both threads!  It was especially hard to catch up after gone for NY and not remembering who posts where.

MrsNikki - welcome!  Hope you are feeling better soon!

-Nikki


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

I replied in the chat thread... thinks this and that one could be merged!  I get so confused too!  Great idea Flower.

Bendy - LOL  with you walking in kitchen on hands/knees   What an image I have of you in my head   DH 'thought' me a pose to do when I get upset tummy... very amuzing when he showed me 

Bev and Kerry - you are lucky to not have bosses and get a lazy week.  We are all working hard at work now!  Thou, day goes sooooooo sloooowwwww when you are bored!

Kerry - I just got a new washer and tumble dryer set when we moved to new house.  Me loves it!  I only have to do washing every other week now!

Sal -  I often times just roll over for bed   will have to find some energy to do the elevated cycle thingy 

Flower - glad you just had some wind this morning and better rest of day!  Dr said anything over 15 for progestrone test is good.  It is measured in ng/ml.  Do you know how things are measured in UK?

Sarah - think it is a good idea to wait and tell us when closer to date!  I hope I don't forget this time!  Hope you are feeling better with every day.  I m/c in August and still find I have a good cry when I think about.  Sometimes I am ok too.  Take care hun.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

...back in a sec Nikki, I'll just check for you


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Nikki, I've just checked my own progesterone result to get the measurements. Its taken in nmol/L so it must be different over there. FYI this is the measurement limit they follow....

" Reference range: Follicular phase = <5.
Luteal phase = 5-95.
Luteal peak consistant with ovulation: >40
NOTE: Change in ovulatory cutoff (>40) - new method of analysis"

Thats good news for you


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks for checking Flower!  Feel much better because thought I was VERY low.  Maybe au' naturel will work


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Nikki


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Olive could merge the two threads or divert people to here as she is the Clomid moderator - maybe someone could send her an IM asking for that or I coul dask her for you if you wanted ifthats what everyone would prefer?


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

MrsNikki -
I think that would be best.  Bubble your way   Maybe two


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

I so stressed.......can't cope with not getting on here during the day.

Hi Kerry, love my dryer only got it 2months ago but great not to have wet cloths everywhere  

Hello, flowerpot, nikki, bev, b3ndy and sally, hope you lovely ladies are fine  

Sarah, Glad you are feeling better, made me feel sad   reading you were upset.  Please let me know the spell to, my fertile time is around the 13/14th  (I did a spell to remove my old boss from my life and few months later he left, it was a freeze spell my mum got off This Morning.  so completely believe they work).

I'm really sorry if i missed anyone, can't keep up, must be these   I'm on  

kim xxx


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Kim!  You may have to teach us that spell


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

didn't take me long to return to my old ways - a short nap (THREE HOURS) later I'm now back to land of living and missed everyone!

Sarah - snow is forecast for the East tomorrow/Friday...the same day all the schools round here go back - grrrrr - which means as soon as the   starts falling all 350 odd schools in Essex will be ringing in to us at the radio station telling us they're shutting - and then the hundreds of parents will ring in too to check if their johnny/daisy's school is open! and there'll only be 3 of us to answer the phones...as you can tell I HATE the thought of snow whilst at work!! (not a prob if I'm off like over Xmas!   - LOVED IT)

Flower - howz the met   - any more side effects? Some days are definitely better than others but I can honestly say the old stomach has never been the same since starting on met....but it's all for a good cause! 

Kerry - let me know how the condensing dryer is going - I'm trying to persuade dh to get one for our new kitchen (which fingers crossed is being built/decorated this summer) he thinks they're a bad idea but I love the thought of no more pipes/steamed up kitchen windows!

Kim - what's a 'freeze spell' - there are a few pains in the   at my work that I could do with 'wishing away'!!    ....looks like the 14th Jan is a either a test day/fertile day for lots of clomid chicks - lets hope 14 is a lucky number for us! 

Nikki - sounds like your prog levels are good this month then...are you feeling quietely positive? i've made an appt to see my dr tomorrow to get mine tested on Fri or Sat (which will be cd21) I've only ever had mine tested once (at the beginning prior to going on clomid) it's nice to know the side effects of these   pills are worth it when you see good figures.

Sal - sending you lots of   for tonight! 

gossips, bev - I guess you're off for the day now - speak to you tomorrow!

completely off at a tangent now - is anyone going to watch Celebrity Big Brother? what a bunch of losers they've possibly got going in this time round - might be fun watching them making an   of themselves!

yikes it's 7pm and not sorted dinner yet - dh will be home in half hour - must see if I can find anything remotely edible for him (which means anything remotely diet food related will be a no no!)


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Does everyone come to this thread to chat instead of the Clomid Girls one?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

more often that not Nikki - maybe like flower suggested - the two should be merged? I get confused which one I've written on at times! The 2ww one is then for clomid chicks to update on where they're at in their 2ww (as the title suggests)


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Morning ladies

shall I PM olive and ask her to merge us?

Feel really rubbish today (sorry for sounding a misery guts) but felt really rough last night sick, headache and achey all over and not much better today am in nwork though  

Catch you all later


Sarah


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls  

yeah Nikki we normally use "clomid girls" for chatting but this one just kind of started when Sal was on CD1 and wanted to know if anyone was cycling with her, it just kind of stuck.

Suzie, could we have them merged do you think?    Or Sal, if you lock this and redirect us to the clomid girls thread?

B3ndy, I'm ok thanks, no met bum last night or today so far.  I'm keeping a mental note of the foods that upset me more than others.  Bit worried about the pasta thing as I love it but once i'm on WW wont be having so much.  Will enjoy my home made canneloni on Saturday then thats it!!

Hope everyone is ok xxxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Awww sorry you feel pants Sarah, take it easy


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

there is a nasty flu thing going round Sarah - sounds like you're in need of a lemsip or two? you're not back on the pills yet are you? could it be your body sorting itself out?

flower - i've found pasta in SMALL portions is sort of all right - though it gives me just cramps rather than met   - don't know which is worse! 

got a question to ask - i'm seeing my GP today to see if I can get a cd21 test from her (don't want to pay at the private clinic we go to - they charged me £34 just for my hcg jab a week ago!) anyhow - I had my hcg jab on Friday Dec 30th and you're meant to ov during the next 36 hours - so should I have my jab tomorrow (which might be a bit early) or Monday?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

B3ndy, if you count back 7 days from when your AF is due which day does that fall on?  If its the weekend I'd say have it done Monday.  When mine fell at weekend gynae said for me to come on the monday and be late rather than the friday which was early.  hope this helps xxx

Kerry, have you tested?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Just a quickie as I am off to the gp. DD has got chicken pox. She looks like a dot to dot picture and she is not a happy bunny.

i will try and get on later

Take care

Love Sal x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

cheers for that flower - i'm just hoping my af falls on cd 30 (though hoping it doesn't arrive at all of course) and not cd 34 like last month as then I could be way out. I may just go for the Monday anyhow (that way too I won't have to go to my boring news meeting on that morning   )

I thought Kerry wasn't in today as boss isn't in.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

hi Girls

feeling better thanks had a lemsip and cup of tea..... I am not back on loopy pills only just stopped bleeding after m/c it has been doing my head in   will start loopy pills on my next proper period when and if it arrives.....could be ages.  Have a cons appointment on the 30th so thet might say different who knows?

Is it snowing yet?

Sal - Poor DD hope she feels better soon....give her some hugs

Sarah


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

no   yet - but it's on it's way apparantly! Yikes! you say if and when your af arrives SArah - is it normally irregular anyway then?

Sal - what a bummer DD getting chicken pox - poor thing - she'll be off school for a while then...just after going back after Xmas too! have you had it before? i got mine as a young kiddie and picked a load of my scabs! (tmi I know!) still got the scars to prove it!


S
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yes I'm here! Not staying long though! Just long enough to look on job website's for new jobs!

Tested..... , but expected it really. Got home yesterday and had a mad cleaning session - a sure sign AF is coming! I always clean when I'm due on. Just wish she'd show up now so I can start   pills again.

Sal...Sorry bout DD, poor little love. I had chicken pox when I was about her age, when DH had them he only had 6 spots on his entire body! Always thought he was not normal!!   

As far as merging the two threads goes, go for it. We seem to have crossed over from one to another and back again. Love the buddy thread, but love talking to everyone else too! 

Back soon
xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Awww Sal poor DD    

Kerry sorry to hear about BFN, have you got AF pains?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

No nothing! No sore boobs, no cramps, bothing. Don't know what is going on! I think its probably because 've had a relatively drug free month so there has been nothing there to kick my cycle into action. 

xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

It is quite confusing! Lets Merge!

Also, a list of all the Clomid chicks would be good. Like we have at the start of the 2WW thread, current a clomid chicks list would mean we know who's here!



xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

awww Kerry don't reckon shes on her way yet...I always get 'tight bra' before she arrives mind you saying that I got it last month when I got my BFP  

Periods pretty all over the place although last two before clomid were 38 day cycles (reckon it was the reflexology and agnus castus that helped) BUT have read on some other threads that peeps still waiting for periods after 3 months after a m/c - I can't WAIT that long.... 

By the way girls in case I ever slip up my word for af is 'pyramid' stupid I know but its what I say...  I am a stupid country bumpkin!  Wait till we meet at the clomid meet what a laff!

Hugs

Personals later feeling a bit 'me, me, me' today


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

am liking that idea Kerry - and here's another vote for merging the two so there's only one chat thread - it doesn't take much to confuse me!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

that's a new one - pyramid   - my cousin can't bring herself to say the word period (despite having had two children) she says 'shes riding her bike'!! imagine the confusion she caused for her midwife!     and don't worry about a 'me me day' everyone has em!

Kerry sorry about AF vibe - it's wierd that it's late and you've go no symptoms though - what's the longest your cycle's been?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

my dh says I have "the painters in" or "the reds are at home"


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Longest cycle ever was about 62 days. Longest on Clomid was 47 days. So could still be early days.

xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Back again

Well she definately has the chicky pox. She is not a happy camper. They keep springing up all over her. 

How are we all??

Sarah  If you feel like a me me me day you go ahead hun and be like that. We all understand how your feeling and sympathise.

Flower  Hows the boss from hell??

Kerry  Any good jobs about?

B3ndy  You still awake?

Dh tried to be romantic and got tickets for Miss Saigon for tonight but I feel awful leaving dd. But my mum says dont worry and go but I still feel tight. I have been giving her a really hard time lately coz she has been a right madam and hasnt been eating. And she is like a sparrow to start off with.  So she is getting the full Florence nightingale bit.

Love Sal x
ps my tickets arrived today!!!!! Only 15 days to go yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi Sal,SORRY to hear about dd, tell her not to pick the scabs! So many kids return to my class after having chicken pox with scars from where they have picked the scabs.Its hard because they become itchy but dont!! I would go to the theatre,your mom will be fine,go and enjoy yourself!! 
Not many days until your lovely hol....feeling very jealous.
Gossips.xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Ive sent Suzie an IM asking her about merging or redirection of the threads girls.

Kerry I'd find a list of the Clomid chicks very useful too being a newbie - great idea.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Sal - am JUST awake   (been to docs to ask for a cd21 test to see if these drugs are actually doing their job - seeing as no other bugger's going to offer me one)
what a lucky missus you are getting tickets to Miss Saigon it's meant to be fab - I reckon go to - if your dd is anything like I was with chickenpox you spend half your life asleep so she wont even know you're not there! hope she gets better soon!

flower - lol at 'painters are in' that's what my bro used to tease me with!!

kerry - hope you're ok and not feeling too rough - and also hoping this isn't a long cycle for you - it must really send you  ...fingers crossed the clomid and met together will help regulate it again


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

TTFN Ladies

I am offsky (as B3ndy says  ) having a takeaway curry at my mums tonight YIPEE for the curry BOO for at my my mums     me and 'mother' don't always see eye to eye.   but I AM MAKING AN EFFORT!  

I am probably gonna get told off for this but just seen a poem on pregnancy loss thread and it made me   but feel better too about m/c thought it might help others especially traceyb if shes around? (and anyone else who has had a m/c....there is a fair few of us ! )  Hope no-one minds me doing this if you do you will have to tell me off tomorrow

Hugs - Sarah

I am a tiny angel
i'm smaller than your thumb
I live in your heart
that's where i have my fun
I dont suppose you see me
Im too tiny to detect
Though im with you all the time
I Know we never met
Before I was an angel
I was a twinkle in your eye
God, himself hand picked me 
and gave me angel power
Now god has many angels
that he trains in angel pools
we become his eyes,ears and hands
we become his special tools
and because god is so busy
with way to much to do
he said my assignment
is to keep a close watch on you
when he tucked me in your pocket
he blessed you with angel care
then he told me never leave you
and i vowed always to be there.


----------



## chanyn (Dec 19, 2005)

Hello Nikki, hope you feel better very soon! Dee, welcome to the Crazy Clomid world... it's such a *fun * ride!! lol

Back on the  pills myself starting tomorrow, days 3-8 this time and upped from 75 mg to 100mg, so should hopefully "do the trick" this time. At my scan today, already have 3 follies on the good side getting started, which I took to be good news  Should have an expected test date of 2-3-06, it seems sooooo far away!!

Good luck girls!! Sending     to everyone cycling this month!! 



Melissa <--- heading to gather the fan, the heater, the warming pad and the CHOCOLATE!!!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Chanyn I know you have probably been asked hundreds of times but what is Alli?  Looks so cute and adorable but cannot make out what type of animal!


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Hello another busy day at work .  Auditors leave tomorrow   so next week might have a min to myself, for some Board time  

Sarah, that poem is lovely, don't think anyone would tell you off, some off us have been were you are at the moment and things like that make us feel somehow right inside.  Its coming up to a year since my m/c and I feel it when I think about it, I was 9.5wks gone when it happend  

Sal, bet you so expected about your hol, with you tickets sat there  

Kerry, sorry about your BFN, fingers still crossed for you,  

Nikki, B3ndy, the spell is a nicely removes people, I tried it for a laugh and well I have a new boss now and she is great.  You need paper, pen and a small glass jar with a lid, fill the jars with water, write the on the paper while saying it "I wish to freeze...............out of my life" keep repeating this while you roll the paper up and place it in the jar, put the lid on (while still chanting) and place in your freezer somewhere at the back where you will forget about it.  You need to forget it is there.  Only problem is the lady I worked with did it and she was made redundant, so he left her life that was, but then a month later after month of upsetting everyone he left.

So the fertility spell would be good to try  

Hello Flowerpot and Gossips, how's you two?  

Kim xxx


----------



## chanyn (Dec 19, 2005)

lol.. Not alot of ppl are familiar with them.  Alli is a sugar glider, native to Australia and related to the kangaroo family.  They live in tree tops and are nocturnal, coming out at night to eat bugs, tree saps and smaller animals.  Alli was my first joey and I hand-raised her from two weeks old when she was the size of my thumb.  She practically lived in my sports bra all her life and went everywhere with me.  My RE's office wouldn't let me make an appointment without bringing her along! Sadly, I lost her when she was 4 yrs old last July to cancer, one of the worst days of my life.  She was extremely bonded to me, and I loved her so much it was like losing a child when she passed.  DH says I am still not the same.  It's kind of hard to explain, but she filled that void where a human child should have been and she got me through so much just by being there.  (Not that I wasn't longing for a child, but she helped ease the pain of not having one and having to go through so much just to get ready to try for one). I have three others, but none in her caliber.  She is my little fur-angel.  Thank you for asking about her.  I can go on and on about my furbabies..lol.  

Melissa


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi ladies

it has been bought to my attention from another member that some of the clomid girlies are getting confused as to where to post either in clomid girls or day 1 anyone want to be my buddie and asked if i could merge them, i did suggest this a while ago but i know some of you felt it would be nicer left as it was , so if you could let me know i will do whatever you would like 

love to all
suzie xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi ladies

it has been bought to my attention from another member that some of the clomid girlies are getting confused as to where to post either in clomid girls or day 1 anyone want to be my buddie and asked if i could merge them, i did suggest this a while ago but i know some of you felt it would be nicer left as it was , so if you could let me know i will do whatever you would like 

love to all
suzie xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Melissa she is adorable and go on about your fur babies as much as you want as far as Im concerned - I have 5 cats and a ferret and want more  

Suzie - thanks hun, I think make them merge but you know that already from me.


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Yes please Suzie....we are too much of a group of gas bags and can't keep up with which thread!Gossips.xx


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

Melissa - hope the 100mg will work for you.  Do you know if you ov'd with the 75?  Sorry if I don't remember.  I cried with your story.  Could not imagine losing my furbaby, Dusty.  He is Bichon dog that I bought when I was at uni.  He is my only family now in the states (other than a sister that is 2 days drive  ) 

Busy busy day at work today, but I have tomorrow off   Going to dress shops with mate to look at wedding dress for her.  I enjoy organizing and planning events so it will be fun.

Hopefully Internet at home is working but might not get on until Monday 

-Nikki


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Ladie - I have replied to Suzie that it would be easier if the threads were merged.  So crazy trying to keep up with both threads 

Sal - so sorry about DD.  Hope you do enjoy the theatre.  

Sarah - I had m/c in August and did not get a bleed for 63 days.  I went to GP for provera to help and so I could start the clomid again.  It really is up to you!  The only thing drs say is you should not ttc for 1 month after a m/c.  Some say you need 3 month because of the emotional stress.  I think that as long as you wait 1 month and then are ready ttc again you should!  Take time to heal... it does take time!

Kerry - any posts for jobs?  I might be looking so I can come back home 

Gossips - good luck for testing tomorrow!  

Flower - sounds like you are a bit better with the met!  So glad for you.  I too LOVE pasta and breads.  Could not cut them out of diet.

 to all the other chicks I missed.  Don't know who posts here  so can't put names


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning

I just thought I woul dpop on and say hi. I have had tocome in work this morning as i have a meeting with the academics. So dd has had to stay with my mum and dad. She is not a happy chap. But i should be home soon and i have promised her take away pizza for tea  

Dont workto hard to day girlies as it is Friday afterall.

Love Sal x

Ps i think it would be a good idea to merge this thread too


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya Ladies

Sal - work too hard on a Friday    Enjoy the pizza tonight sounds lovely I have not even thought of my dinner yet......might just consist of cheddars, chocolate and white wine  

Hello to everyone else I have to do some work for a bit   but will be back on in a bit.

Sarah


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Sarah,

The poem was lovely and thank you for thinking of me 

I am off to the hospital this morning to see what happens next.....

Take care and I hope you are doing ok.

Love Tracy
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Just a quickie to say hello 

Suzie, I think we should merge now, its getting too confusing (and it doesnt take much!)


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Suzie
I'm happy to merge, its too confusing!!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Wow between this thread and the other thread its going to take me ages to get to know you all and keep up with the chat so bear with me ok x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Olive.....I agree. I only really come on here now as I can't be bothered posting on Clomid chicks as well, so I miss some of the girlies. Lets "MERGE"!!!

Sarah...Poem was lovely honey.

Tracyb..hope you feel better soon sweetheart. Let us know how you get on at the hosp.

Sal...Poor dd. Bet she's right sorry for herself!

B3ndy...You ok?

Kim...Spell sounds great! Will try on my DBB next week (that's Dog Breath Boss, Sal cam up with it!!)

Nikki...Does that mean your thinking of moving back over here? And DH??

Gossips...  

Bev...Hello again!

Well, still no sign of her. Wondering whether to go get provera from GP as I can't be doing with the waiting, could be another 10 days or longer! I'm so impatient. I just want to be back on the   pills before next cons appt on 13th Feb. And to have lost at least a stone so they can't tell me off again!!  

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

no worries Nikki, once we merge it should get a bit easier!  when we get it sorted we'll do a quick list of everyone as suggested so we can see who the clomid girls are xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Fab cause by the sounds of it when I start taking clomid I won't be able to make sense of much


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

my lovely clomid chickey dees!! 

had a mare of a morning at work, so much for it being a Friday!  - how is everyone?

Sarah - that poem was really   - are you feeling   today?

Sal - did you end up going to Miss Saigon .....not long til hols now eh? wheeeyyye

kerry - what the   is going on with mrs woman ( ) how much longer will you leave it before going to docs? 

Tracyb - good luck for today hunny - hope you get some answers

Kim - am loving the sound of that spell - thing is I wouldn't know where to start as far as casting it!!   - so many peeps to choose from at my work!

ola to everyone else in today


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Thats true Nikki,glad to see you are well prepared!!!
Gossips.xx


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Kerry still no witch? I did a clear blue test this       oops think I got impatient clicking on that!! Not too disappointed.Went back to bed and woke again at 10.06 precisely!! with really bad pains,went to loo and HELLO!! there she was! Well very inconsiderate of the  she could have come before 7am and then I could have saved my test!
So I am happy she arrived on cd32 this is the first time I have had af without waiting 9 months Yippppeeeee.
Perhaps you should go ang get some provera,was due to get mine today but have to cancel that appt now. I know what you mean though all this hanging around waiting for her does your head in.
Finished the box of heroes last night infact I couldn't stop stuffing my face..now af is here I know why. Oh now those  again from tomorrow.
Sal...hope dd is ok and you enjoyed your evening at the theatre.
B3ndy sorry to hear you had a nightmare of a morning.Chin up love its Friday!
Natasha any news yet? Suppose you are still in bed recovering from last night and if you are up...Get back to bed!
Flowerpot,Sarah,Kim,Melissa,Nikki and MrsNikkiuk ......  
Gossips.xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

gossips - bad news old witchey has arrived but sounds good that af has taken 32 days - I would be going doolally if I had to wait every nine months for one (as much as I hate her arriving when she does!)

isn't minxy due to test today? any news Natasha?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Send that [email protected] my way Gossips! Sorry she got you, but at least you can get on the   pills again. If she hasn't arrived by Monday I'll book an appt. GP will be wondering where I am, I usually see her once a month not been for ages!!

Got a killer headache. Not going to stay too long this afternoon. Need to go to M&S on the hunt for that pillowcase, and for new Gym gear. Starting tomorrow! Yippee  

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Suzie

I'm happy to "merge"....makes sense really as otherwise just end up repeating ourselves...

Take care
Natasha


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

OMG Girls you really can talk  

Kerry you skiver is DBB back Monday?  I have a really bad headache today too feel like I could crawl back into bed actually.....no time when I get home as I have to clean the house from top to bottom whilst waiting for tesco to deliver my shopping.

Tomorrow we have to go shopping for DH's nephews birthday present THEN go to tea with my family as its my nephew's 12th birthday....and on Sunday I am doing a birthday party for DH's nephew so best get baking at some point and making egg sandwiches - I suppose its good to keep busy.  Am going to try and lie in in the morning though.  

Hey by the way its just started snowing here -  

Catch you in a bit

Hey forgot to tell you right next to our office a diet consultancy and tonning tables place has opened      no excuse for me really is there?


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Yep and I am far too lazy to type on here and the other thread so MERGE US PLEASE.

Sarah


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Kerry - I looked online at M&S for that pillowcase - but I couldn't even find that style...  isn't it a bummer when you've got your heart set on sommit. I had some lights from laura ashley and wanted another 2 last year - turns out it was down to me to ring EVERY SINGLE store in the country to track them down! but boy did I do it!!

Sarah - get you and the Mrs Domesticated afternoon!! talk about keeping yourself busy! do you always go shopping with dh for pressies for relatives? I have to - my dh is pants at choosing things on his own - is completely clueless!  though I didn't do so bad out of him this Xmas! mind you I'd expect him to after 17 Christmas's together.

talking of which - got to get my decs down this aft' - joy!

am offski soon peeps - if I don't get back on laters have a good one!

S
xx

no sign of   here yet!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sarah...Yes she's back in the office on Monday, back from hols tomorrow. My colleague has just left so I'm finishing my tuna pitta with salad and "doin' one"!!! Good on you with the cleaning and party this weekend. You've inspired me to do my ironing when I get home!

B3ndy...My DH is rubbish at presents for relatives, good at presents for me though! I'll see if they have anotherpillowcase, if not I'll have to use the one I've got as a display pillow and find something else to go with it. Problem is it was all in the sale so probably went really quickly.

If I don't get on over the weekend (and as I'm going to the gym tomorrow for the first time in a year, I might not be able to walk, talk or rasie my arms for a few days!!) I'll "see" you Monday, DBB and all!!

Love y'all
xxxx


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Kerry sending the [email protected] your way,a lttle way to travel she will be with you tomorrow. Yesterday I had a killer headache so I reckon you will get her tomorrow.
Will keep my eyes peeled for the pillowcase,is there a number on the label so if I see it I will know which one it is? I am always out at the shops ,different centres so will keep a look out for it.
Sarah....I feel tired just thinking about your weekend. I suppose because I am with kids all day I try my hardest not to have anything to do with them at weekends...can you believe this is the person who is desperate for one of her own!!
B3ndy were my guesses correct?
Gossips.xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

at you Kerry with post-gym ache!!  I've only not been for 3 weeks and I probably wont be able to move on tuesday after I go back on monday.

Have a lovely weekend everyone!  finishing at 4 and meeting dh in the pub!

Will be upping my Metformin on sunday, yikes!!! 

love ya lots xxxxxxx

PS. checking my diary for 18th march over weekend and will come back to you


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Kerry am remembering the time when I used to go to the gym   and over did the tummy crunches and DH had to lift me out of bed the next day     

B3ndy - My DH does what he is told and he is coming shopping with me like it or not    actually up until a year ago DH worked weekends so we never spent them together   now he works lates every week day so we generally spend our weekends together and in love   although we do  sometimes spend time apart - he is my best friend aswell as my DH.  

Anyway off to do some work.....


----------



## chanyn (Dec 19, 2005)

Good morning (here) ladies!    Hope everyone has a blessed day 

Nikki_Mouse, thank you for your kind words about my Alli.  She is still very near and dear to my heart and I miss her every day.  As for the 100mg Clomid, I ovulate naturally, but since I have only one tube, my RE thinks that producing more follies will up our chance of getting at least one down it and where it needs to be    Along with that tho, is my lovely higher risk of ectopic (25% chance), since I was high risk before and then went through one as well.  Ah, the joys of ttc...lol.  

MrsNikkiUK, no worries, once you get started on a thread here, it's super addictive.. you check it every 5 minutes to see who has posted what, and then wonder if anyone is going to post anything since the last five minutes you checked it!  You'll be caught up and intimate with everyone in no time at all   I swear, I know more about the personal lives, drugs and sexual habits of the wonderful ladies here than I do ppl I actually, physically see every day.  (Where else can you intimately discuss cm with perfect understanding?)  

   to everyone!!

Melissa


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Sorry for not being around much today but dd is still really unhappy. i have just spent half an hour dabbing calomine lotion on her spots. She even has them you know where !!!! So every time she wants a wee she screams  It is so frustrating when you cant take the pain away .

Anyway enough of me I hope you all have a fab weekend.
Sarah enjoy the party you deserve some fun

Everyone else I wil try and catch up pn Monday. Hopefully she will be on the mend by then

Love Sal x

2 weeks today i wil be in Egypt yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

have a good one Sal and its a good job DD  is poorly now rather than when you are away....you would feel well guilty if that happened!  

Hope she feels better soon.....bless her.

Wont be long and you will be


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi all,

I'll be starting clomid soon and was wondering if anyone else was told to avoid bms before the scan around day 10?

If the scan detects more than 3 follies- what happens then??

thx
dd


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi deedee

We were never told to avoid BMS prior to scan although we were advised if 3 or more mature/dominant follies to avoid BMS...however, I had several follies each month & released 2 or 3 eggs every cyle but we still had plenty of BMS...even if you have several follies, not all of them may mature & release an egg...a follie needs to be around 18mm before it will rupture & release an egg (and not every follicle will contain an egg anyway)...

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## luna (Oct 25, 2005)

Hello all, could you please explain why some of you are offered scans and some blood tests? I was told to go for day 21 and day 27 blood tests (unfortunately couldnt as this was boxing day when in spain with in-laws and new years day - surgery closed for 4 days)
Feeling a bit desperate about everything again,   arrived the other day and back on the funny pills again today  
Should i be asking for a scan too? Im not terribly impressed with my GP and fertility consultant off on hols.
Also, should I ask to have my tubes checked too? Im a bit confused by all of this...worried may have blocked tubes as well as ovulation probs and DHs sperm probs. Why are some people checked and some arent?  
thanks
xxxxxxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi

I have merged the 2 topics and will start a new thread for you all so

new home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,45381.new.html#new


----------

